# Construcción PCB - Transferencia SIN plancha



## luchovl2 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, lo que voy a compartir es únicamente una forma alternativa para transferir el diseño de una placa desde la hoja impresa al cobre de una placa virgen sin usar la plancha, o al menos sin enchufarla.
Elementos necesarios:
- Diseño impreso en papel, impresión láser y papel ilustración
- Papel de cocina, tal vez papel higiénico sirva, no lo probé
- Algo con lo que hacer presión, la plancha, un palo de amasar...
- Quitaesmalte común y corriente

Ya sé que algunos lo habrán probado sin obtener buenos resultados, pero a mi me anda.

Procedimiento:
- Limpiar la placa de la forma que lo hagan normalmente, virulana, alcohol isopropílico, etc.
- Cortar y doblar el papel cocina según el tamaño del diseño a transferir.
- Humedecer el papel cocina con el quitaesmalte.
- Colocar sobre el cobre nuestro diseño y sobre él el papel cocina humedecido.
- Ahora viene la parte de hacer presión.
- Repetir el procedimiento dos veces más, con el mismo papel cocina doblado.

Consideraciones:
Lo único que probé por ahora es papel ilustración e impresión láser. Estaría bueno si anduviera con chorro de tinta y papel común.
Probé con la plancha una vez, fría por supuesto, y no me salió muy bien, creo que el palo de amasar andará mejor.
Usé una "máquina" que hice hace un tiempo, consistente en dos rodillos metálicos, uno recubierto con una goma.

Para concluir, adjunto imágenes de dos de las transferencias que hice, ambas con exactamente el mismo método, y de la ya mencionada máquina de rodillos.

Un detalle interesante es que el tonner se transfiere muy limpiamente, quiero decir que al sacar el papel no queda prácticamente nada en el cobre. Se ve en las imágenes.

Espero que lo prueben y comenten sus resultados.
Saludo.

Edición 1:
- Respecto del papel cocina, yo lo doblo de manera que me queden tres capas, de tamaño un poco mayor al del diseño, para no desperdiciar.
- Respecto de cuanto humedecerlo, tapo el frasco de quitaesmalte con el papel y sacudo la botella, para mojar el papel pero que no se derrame. Debo hacerlo en distintas partes del papel porque el agujero de la botella tendrá 1,5cm de diámetro. No chorrea pero queda bastante húmedo. Tener en cuenta que hay que repetir el procedimiento tres veces, siempre con el mismo pedazo de papel cocina.


----------



## aguevara (Ene 17, 2011)

No entendi la parte de cortar y doblar el papel cocina ?? cortar tal vez si sugiere algun tamaño de placa ..pero doblar ..para que?
ahora humedecer el papel cocina que tan humedo? bien empapado practicamente escurriendo o habra que exprimirlo ?? 
Si puedes aportar mas detalles seria de mucha ayuda para probar tu metodo.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola, a mi tampoco me quedo muy claro pero se ve queda bastante bien, no se te desprenden las pistas al pasarle el dedo? Sino me llama mucho la atención que se pegue así, y sin temperatura.
Lo que creo que haces es cuando pones el papel de cocina sobre el papel imagen el quita esmalte humedece el papel imagen haciendo que el toner se desprenda y con la presión que le pones el pobre toner no tiene otra que aderirse al PCB...si es así me sigue llamando la atención que se pegue y no se desprendan las pistas...
En fin, el método esta interesante, cuanto mas lo describas mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 17, 2011)

Ahí agregué información intentando aclarar sus dudas.
Vegetal: Las pistas quedan tan pegadas como con la plancha. Sin embargo no me pidas la explicación pues la desconozco. Pienso lo mismo que vos, lo de que se desprende el tonner del papel y con la presión se pega al cobre.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Quitaesmalte=Acetona ¿Ok?
De la de color o normalita???

Vaya que si es interesante!!! Menos batallar con la plancha...

Y ¿Si se humedece directamente la impresión con quitaesmalte (Ayudados con un algodon) y se procede a aplanar???

Saludos y gracias por el aporte!


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 17, 2011)

Tacatomon: el quitaesmalte tiene acetona, entre otras cosas, desconozco si gracias a la acetona se produce el efecto.
Desde ya que los invito a experimentar lo que se les ocurra, cualquier variación, la acetona y lo del algodón.
Yo probé un par de cosas y comparto el método que me funcionó mejor.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

luchovl2 dijo:


> Tacatomon: el quitaesmalte tiene acetona, entre otras cosas, desconozco si gracias a la acetona se produce el efecto.
> Desde ya que los invito a experimentar lo que se les ocurra, cualquier variación, la acetona y lo del algodón.
> Yo probé un par de cosas y comparto el método que me funcionó mejor.


No tardo y me pongo a experimentar! El método de la plancha me tiene los pelos de punta...

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

luchovl2 dijo:


> . . . Sin embargo no me pidas la explicación pues la desconozco. Pienso lo mismo que vos, lo de que se desprende el tonner del papel y con la presión se pega al cobre.



Mirando la foto del rodillo que utiliza, me imagino que pasas el "sandwich" con el lado de cobre hacia arriba. La presion y la friccion ayudan para que el toner se fije a la lamina de cobre.


----------



## jesus herney (Ene 17, 2011)

el papel ilustracion es el mismo que en colombia se llama transparencia u otro en epecial como el fotografico? detallanos un poco sobre este papel. gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 17, 2011)

jesus herney dijo:


> el papel ilustracion es el mismo que en colombia se llama transparencia u otro en epecial como el fotografico? detallanos un poco sobre este papel. gracias


Exacto, es papel imagen que se usa para fotografias. En su defecto las revistas también dan buenos resultados.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

También pueden probar con el papel encerado, de ese que le ponen a las pegatinas, pero procuren que sea del que cuando se calienta no se abomba... Yo lo he probado y funciona, pero siempre me quedan pistas sin traspasar bien... Y es que no puedo darle más tinta a las impresoras.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 17, 2011)

Sobre los papeles probé uno que me dio un mejor resultado, compre papel lustrina, el que se usa para forrar cuadernos, le pedí a la señorita de la papelería, que me cortara el pliego en hojas tamaño carta, tome una hoja y la imprimí en una impresora laser, después de la planchada el papel se desprende muy fácilmente, deja poco o nada de residuo.

Probare con el método que me parece muy bueno, la explicación de porque, se adhiera el tóner a la placa lo veo muy lógico. 
Tomas la impresión, la colocas sobre la placa, después humedeces la toallita con el solvente, la colocas sobre el papel que esta sobre la placa, se humedece la impresión, el tóner se reblandece a causa del solvente, aplicas presión, dejas secar y el tóner se queda adherido, ala placa, como el papel es mas débil, al momento de jalarlo se arranca el tóner de él, dando como resultado. El que se quede adherido sobre la placa.

ese es mi análisis.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

osk_rin dijo:


> Sobre los papeles probé uno que me dio un mejor resultado, compre papel lustrina, el que se usa para forrar cuadernos, le pedí a la señorita de la papelería, que me cortara el pliego en hojas tamaño carta, tome una hoja y la imprimí en una impresora laser, después de la planchada el papel se desprende muy fácilmente, deja poco o nada de residuo.
> 
> Probare con el método que me parece muy bueno, la explicación de porque, se adhiera el tóner a la placa lo veo muy lógico.
> Tomas la impresión, la colocas sobre la placa, después humedeces la toallita con el solvente, la colocas sobre el papel que esta sobre la placa, se humedece la impresión, el tóner se reblandece a causa del solvente, aplicas presión, dejas secar y el tóner se queda adherido, ala placa, como el papel es mas débil, al momento de jalarlo se arranca el tóner de él, dando como resultado. El que se quede adherido sobre la placa.
> ...



Lo acabas de probar entonces!. No cabe duda, ya encontré otro método confiable!.
Gracias por el Feedback Osk-rin


----------



## Dario (Ene 18, 2011)

hacen falta otros 2 voluntarios mas que prueben, haber si de una vez nos liberamos de esa odiosa plancha...
saludosss


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 18, 2011)

no lo puedo creer el proceso es 100 viable acabo de transferir una impresion que tenia de la sorenson audio clase d (no ucd) t funciona claro que ahora me toca comprarle el quitaesmalte a mi mama pero todo sea por el bien delo desarollo electronico XP
saludes a todos
yo lo hice con papel higienico y dos repasadas con acetona pense que se iva a venir el impreso por lo fuerte de la adesion pero me imagino que hay que remojarlo por tercera vez con la acetona para ablandar el papael
las practicas me lo diran por ahora les digo que la plancha se va a quedar sin trabajo

suerte a todos


----------



## phavlo (Ene 18, 2011)

Al momento de hacerle presión, por cuanto tiempo hay que presionarlo ?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 18, 2011)

Probé con un uslero; papel de revista; papel corriente; impresora láser; quitaesmalte de color verde; papel de servilleta; una placa de cobre bruñida con virulana y no obtuve resultados. Nada de nada.

Voy a ver si consigo papel fotográfico para hacer otras pruebas.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Dario (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola chic@s.
Realmente funciona y solo le pase un rodillo improvisado. una prueba muy asi nomas... consegui resultados excelentes  basta de planchado para mi, era lo que mas me frenaba a la hora de hacer un pcb. gracias por la info aca estan mis resultados.
Saludosss


----------



## jreyes (Ene 18, 2011)

D@rio: ¿Qué papel usaste?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola chic@s.
> realmente funciona y solo le pase un rodillo improvisado. una prueba muy asi nomas... consegui resultados exelentes  vasta de planchado parami, era lo que mas me frenaba a la hora de hacer un pcb. gracias por la info aca estan mis resultados.
> saludosss
> 
> ...



De verdad que sale mucho mejor que con la plancha... ¿Un rodillo de amasar aguantará?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 18, 2011)

El quitaesmalte (acetona) diluye el tonner. Supongo que lo que pasa ahí es que al mojar el papel donde está el impreso (usando el de cocina/higiénico), se impregna todo y el tonner "se afloja", pegándose a lo que tenga cerca.

Como está el papel que le hace de soporte no se desparrama y al pasar el rodillo se termina de adherir al cobre. Estimo que será conveniente dejarlo secar antes de tratar de retirar el papel o se corre el riesgo de que el tonner no esté del todo firme aún, y quizá hasta sea más fácil y cómodo si se pone en agua.

Y me queda como duda si la parte satinada del papel ilustración no reaccionará de alguna manera con la acetona.
Habrá que probar... Cuando tenga un tiempo seguro que lo hago.

Saludos.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 18, 2011)

Me alegro de que les haya funcionado, a los que lo probaron. A mi, como a algunos, tampoco me funcionó muy bien la plancha, y eso que probé varias cosas.

Cacho: en mi caso el papel sale muy fácilmente, es como si el tonner se despegara completamente de la hoja. Incluso, como digo en la explicación, prácticamente no queda nada de papel en el cobre uniendo pistas ni nada, no hace falta pasarle un cepillo, ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Dario (Ene 18, 2011)

jreyes dijo:


> D@rio: ¿Qué papel usaste?
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



hola jreyes.
use papel de revistas, de esas que son de cosmeticos, creo que se llama papel couche. tengo entendido que cualquier papel funciona, una vez hice una prueba de planchado con papel normal de impresion y salio diria, un 85% bien



> ¿Un rodillo de amasar aguantará?


jeje... yo use un capacitor de 40 uf bastante grande de esos que son del arranque de los motores electricos como rodillo 
solo aplane unos segundos y cuando note que estaba seco, le saque el papel. todo muy a la ligera. 
no habia leido bien el primer post, yo desparrame a mano y tambien con papel, el quita esmaltes sobre el papel y lo hice una sola vez... lol
saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

Alguien en el Foro ya comento este sistema, y por supuesto lo probé, para lo cual compré acetona técnica en la misma química donde compro los demás "Brebajes" (*Química Kraff*), percloruro, isopropílico, Etc.

No puedo decir que no me funcionó, pero no me dio "El gran resultado", así que seguí con la plancha para los prototipos. 

Perooooo, luego "Otro" alguien comento que humedeciendo el papel impreso con acetona y luego aplicando la plancha en caliente se mejoraba la transferencia al cobre, con este método si note mejores resultados.

Obviamente como todo método "Artesanal" habrá que ir buscando las combinaciones de humedad, presión, Etc, Etc. que den los mejores resultados.

Al igual que con la plancha, hay algunos tipos de toner que ni se inmutan con la acetona.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 20, 2011)

bueno... yo hice la prueba con la acetona y no me salio...  pero no desesperen primero pude con serigrafia y despues con la plancha  seguire intentando... los resultados de mis pruebas no merecen ni postearlos... me da verguenza... ya que consiga mejores resultados los subo... (a quien le interesa, verdad!!!,  bue..)

por otro lado hoy si me aventé la placa que iba a hacer...  la hice con la "maquinita" de mi post anterior...
fotos (borrosas) antes y despues de Armar...
Pd. no le hagan caso a la fecha de la camara.... nunca se la acomodo


----------



## lubeck (Ene 21, 2011)

lo de la maquina es el mecanismo de una impresora laser...

son dos rodillos... uno de goma y uno hueco... en el hueco tiene dentro una lampara de 750w creo que se llaman de halogeno... calienta en unos pocos segundos... lo que yo hice fue ponerle el motor a pasos y poner un circuito con un pic16f84a como logica para el driver de PAP y como controladora de la temperatura con unos A.O. como comparadores, pero con un pic16f628A o similar no es necesario lo de los AO(yo lo hice asi para aprender un poco a manejarlos)....

bueno lo unico que hace es planchar uniformemente la placa.... sobre la placa pongo el impreso con toner en una hoja de revista y lo meto al aparatito...
con dos pasadas queda perfecto , meto la placa al agua fria fria, cuando esta bien caliente, y espero unos cuantos dias y listo lo puedo desprender.... naaaaa...  unos cuantos segundo y lo levanto como si fuera una calcomania o pegatina... a diferencia de la plancha es que no tengo casi ningun cuidado de  desprender el papel y queda casi perfecto...
en ocaciones cuando el pulido o el limpiado de la placa no es uniforme no se pega bien....

bueno ... yo creo que mejor hago un video mas completo y lo subo.... en verdad es lo mejor que he visto para la fabricacion del pcb....


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 21, 2011)

Si cuando usan la plancha se les desprende las pistas es porque no aplicaron suficiente calor para que el toner se adhiera a la placa, lo que hay que hacer es poner la plancha del lado contrario al cobre para que se caliente y recien despues aplicar calor al papel. Si el toner esta caliente y el PCB frio no se va a pegar, es como soldar, si el cbre esta frio y el estaño caliente la soldadura no va a ser fuerte. 
Pero ya me fui del tema principal que es el nuevo metodo, les comento por si alguien va a seguir con la plancha. 
Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Si cuando usan la plancha se les desprende las pistas es porque no aplicaron suficiente calor para que el toner se adhiera a la placa, lo que hay que hacer es poner la plancha del lado contrario al cobre para que se caliente y recien despues aplicar calor al papel. Si el toner esta caliente y el PCB frio no se va a pegar, es como soldar, si el cbre esta frio y el estaño caliente la soldadura no va a ser fuerte.
> Pero ya me fui del tema principal que es el nuevo metodo, les comento por si alguien va a seguir con la plancha.
> Saludos



Hola....tambien aumenta la aderencia el echo de limpiar el cobre y sumergirlo en el percloruro unos minutos a fin de producir un mordiente en el mismo para que el toner no se suelte del cobre...obviamente hay que lavarlo solamente con agua antes de aplicar la transferencia.

Saludos y QRV.

Ric.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola:

Leyendo el hilo de principio a fin me he dado cuenta por si alguno no lo sabe, que el quita-esmalte y la acetona industrial no es lo mismo, en el quitaesmalta hay un gran porcentaje de acetona, pero tambien tiene glicerina y algun componente mas que quizas ayude a la transferencia del toner al cobre, si se utiliza acetona industrial normalmente esta concentrada al 99%, y es lo que utilizo para limpiar el toner del cobre una vez atacado por el cloruro ferrico, con lo que he deducido que es demasiado concentrada para utilizar en la transferencia.
yo probare con quita-esmalte de la Señora que veo que fue la idea primitiva y que al no ser tan concentrada dicha solucion haga el trabajo mucho mejor.
Pra los que utlizan plancha:
Yo lo hago de diferente manera, tengo un soldador a gas con boquilla de aire caliente. Caliento bien la placa, con el soplete, por las dos caras, cuando esta bien caliente pongo el papel con el diseño hecho en la laser y paso un rodillo de goma aprobechado de una impresora vieja, no presiono mucho, pero si doy calor por el lado contrario con el soplete un poco mas para asegurar la transferencia y vuelvo a presionar con el rodillo. en los diseños con pistas muy finas ayudo con el soldador electrico (Cautin, Estañador) quitandole la punta queda un cilindro de 7mm de diametro que deslizo por el papel hasta que veo que empieza a ser transparente (utilizo papel de revistas, es el mejor) despues quito los restos del papel sobrante en agua enfriando todo ello en la misma sin esperar, no me fajo mucho en quitar bien el papel, dejo restos que estimo que si intento quitarlos estropeare la transferencia, asi que se val al cloruro ferrico directamente y lo demas ya se supone.

Lo de la acetona industrial intentare añadirle glicerina entre un 30 y un 10% y probare, como me vaya bien adios al calor para la transferencia.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 21, 2011)

Agrego un detalle, en el que me hizo pensar el último comentario (gracias COSMOS2K). El quitaesmalte, al menos el que uso, no sirve para remover el toner del cobre. Nunca usé acetona, pero si dicen que la acetona concentrada lo remueve, entonces ahí hay una gran diferencia, y coincido con COSMOS. El quitaesmalte, simple y barato quitaesmalte, funciona perfecto.


----------



## Dario (Ene 23, 2011)

hola chicos. les cuento que estuve experimentando con este metodo, el del quitaesmaltes y consegui los siguientes resultados que parami, estan mas que bien ya que, en mis pcbs anteriores, hechas a plancha, no lo llegaba a conseguir ni haciendo mi mejor esfuerzo jeje... al parecer soy bastante burro con eso de la plancha jajaja 
saludosss

PD: (la serigrafia de los componentes se me corrio un poquito)


----------



## phavlo (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola muchachos, intente hacer los pcb con este método, pero todavía no consigo resultados :S..
Lo que hago es doblar una servilleta de cocina o papel de cocina como muchos lo llaman, en 4 partes, mojo la servilleta en el pico de la botella de quita-esmalte. Se lo paso por arriba de la hoja y se ve el dibujo, le paso un fierro con una goma que saque de una impresora (algo así como un rodillo) lo hago como 3 o 4 veces a esto y no consigo nada.. :S.

ustedes como consiguieron hacerlo?

El papel que uso es satinado y es medio grueso, la impresión es una fotocopia con toner, pero aun asi... Nada!

saludos


----------



## sjuan (Ene 23, 2011)

hey, d@ario te quedaron muy bien los impresos te feicito, sobretodo por hacerlos con ese metodo, yo tampoco fui capaz y no se como hacerlos,  podrias hacer un video?


----------



## Dario (Ene 23, 2011)

amigo phavlo, amigo sjuan: 
yo lo que hice fue lo siguiente: primero, diseñe el circuito en pcb wizard, y luego, lo imprimi con una impresora laser. una vez que tengo la impresion, me aseguro de que el cobre de la placa este bien limpio, para esto, uso lana de acero (virulana) y un paño de algodon, todo en seco. una vez hecho esto, coloco la impresion sobre el cobre asegurandola con cinta adesiva, rocio un poco de quitaesmaltes y lo desparramo con los dedos sobre el papel, para que se humedezca. luego, paso un rodillo que probablemente se parezca al tuyo phablo, hasta que se seca el quitaesmaltes y asi unas 3 veces. luego, quito el papel, que sale muy facilmente y voila, el circuito esta listo para el ataque quimico que mas les guste.
para la serigrafia de los componentes, el procedimiento es el mismo.
saludosss


----------



## zopilote (Ene 23, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> hey, d@ario te quedaron muy bien los impresos te feicito, sobretodo por hacerlos con ese metodo, yo tampoco fui capaz y no se como hacerlos,  podrias hacer un video?


Tengan en cuenta que la impresion no saldra por que la tinta termofijada en el papel no siempre es igual en todas las impresoras laser o fotocopiadoras, el truco es encotrar con que marca de tinta es la que salen bien, pues hay de las que son bien  reacias a disolverse o a calentarse otra vez. Por eso es que ni con plancha salen algunas  :enfadado: y si la sacas en otra impresora salen muy bien .


----------



## abndol (Ene 28, 2011)

Que tal a todos, ayer hice unas pruebas con este método, no se transfirió todo el tóner pero no hice mayor esfuerzo. Adjunto unas imágenes para que vean como quedó, 






a una parte le pasé la plancha caliente y a la otra le pasé la plancha pero fría...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> PD: (la serigrafia de los componentes se me corrio un poquito)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46927
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46928


Qué bueno que a un cordobés le salga bien el método en frío  

Cómo hacés la serigrafía en blanco para el lado de los componentes? se ve muy profesional (aunque esté _minimamente _ corrida)


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 30, 2011)

tengo la impresion de que no es blanca mas bien creo que son restos de papel de la transferencia del toner


----------



## Dario (Ene 30, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tengo la impresion de que no es blanca mas bien creo que son restos de papel de la transferencia del toner



jajaja... gracias agucasta89, el amigo coyote tiene razon, es resto de papel de la transferencia  . de todas formas, la serigrafia en negro, no queda mal  les cuento que es la primera vez que hago un pcb con serigrafia de componentes, antes no lo hacia porque nunca quedaba en su lugar con el metodo de la plancha 
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 30, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> antes no lo hacia porque nunca quedaba en su lugar con el metodo de la plancha
> saludosss


entonces queda claro que no lo volveras a hacer....


----------



## Dario (Ene 30, 2011)

> entonces queda claro que no lo volveras a hacer....



jaja... con el metodo del planchado en caliente seguro que no. jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2011)

Después de leer los resultados de D@rio, decidí probar nuevamente para lo cual, como no necesitaba ninguna PCB transferí la fotocopia de un circuito a la mesa de la PC, con cubierta de fórmica.

Resultado: *Excelente*, lujo de detalles, rápido, limpio, Etc 

Al día siguiente tenía que hacerme una plaquita para una fuente muy sencilla, resultado "*Desastre*", mala transferencia, y con pérdida de información y trazos sin definición.

Finalmente conecté la plancha, esperé que caliente y fin del problema.

*Moraleja*: Creo que parte del problema fue que la placa de cobre estaba *demasiado* pulida, en realidad estaba echa un espejo 

Pero con el auspicioso resultado sobre la mesa me dieron ganas de continuar probando.

Concluirá. . . . . .


----------



## Dario (Ene 31, 2011)

bueno, en mi caso, solo he probado con un placa chica pero esta semana voy a hacer algo un poco mas grande para ver que pasa...  tambien, hay que tener en cuenta que no con todos los toners e impresoras se obtienen resultados iguales. con respecto a lo tuyo fogo, te cuento que ami me paso en la segunda prueba y el error fue que no habia limpiado bien el pcb pero, en tu caso, habria sido que al estar muy liso, el toner no tenia donde agarrarse y se despego ¿? 
tambien pude comprobar que pasando el rodillo en un solo sentido, se obtienen mejores resultados. estoy por hacer una especie de prensa para, envez de pasar el rodillo, prensarlo. segun creo, se obtendrian mejores resultados de esta manera.
saludosss


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Yo a la prensa que propone Darío, le pondría un "mini" vibrador (un motor de 1.5v con un eje descentrado que al girar produzca una pequeña vibración). Es sólo una idea, y la voy a probar cuando tenga los elementos .

Saludos! Muy interesante el método, pero sigo esperando el método perfecto, que para mí sería con tinta _Inkjet_, y no toner.  (lo veo difícil para no decir imposible jaja)


----------



## phavlo (Ene 31, 2011)

Agus, para que le pondrias ese "mini" vibrador? no entendi para que serviria..


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

No sé la verdad. Se me ocurrió porque ví una máquina de serigrafía para remeras, y la prensa, aparte de estar caliente (era como una gran plancha) tenía un sistema de vibrado. Supongo que es para que las moléculas que queremos transferir, se separen más fácil del primer estrato (en este caso el papel glossy o transfer) para que se adhiera al segundo.

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola a todos. Les cuento que recien probe este metodo con papel comun y quitaesmalte "SIN ACETONA". Bueno estaba 99% seguro que no me iba a transferir ni un poco de toner pero misteriosamente, se transfirio bastante bien. Claro que quedo bastante porosa, pero eso es por el tipo de papel.
Bien, cuando pueda lo pruebo con papel ilustracion y quitaesmalte de enserio.
Saludos


----------



## J2C (Ene 31, 2011)

Para todos

Después de leer todos vuestros comentarios desde el inicio de este thread y de haber comprado el "Quita Esmalte" he realizado una prueba con papel común A4 de 80 grs. (Autor de Ledesma) y he obtenido un resultado aceptable teniendo en cuenta que hace meses.... que me sale la pantalla de Tóner agotado en mi impresora.

He realizado el prensado con "El Sabor del Encuentro" de vidrio, un litro de capacidad y color marrón (vacío por supuesto).

El tamaño de la placa era de 5 x 3 cm y presenta algunas porosidades que pueden deberse al problema de tóner o a las imperfecciones durante el prensado, pero seguiré realizando pruebas con la tapa/contratapa de la revista del diario/periódico del domingo y mas adelante si $$$ lo permiten comprare el cartucho de tóner nuevo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.:
El “quita esmalte” que he usado esta compuesto por:

-        Alcohol
-        Etanoato de Etilo (Acetato de Etilo) [ _http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etanoato_de_etilo_ ] 
-        Acetona
-        Acetylate Lanolin
-        Propilenglicol
-        CI 19140 (¿?)

según su etiqueta.


----------



## Dario (Ene 31, 2011)

> he realizado una prueba con papel común A4





> presenta algunas porosidades que pueden deberse al problema de tóner o a las imperfecciones durante el prensado



hola juan.
las imperfecciones son producto de la porosidad del papel comun, es mejor el papel de revista ya que este presenta una capa de lo que probablemente sea caucho, muy lisa y esto evita la porosidad en el toner. saludosss


----------



## jesus herney (Ene 31, 2011)

se me ocurrio una idea no tan brillante pero creo que si hutilisamos una maquinita modificada de las que sirve para laminar documentos creo que funcionaria, estas traen dos rodillos y uno de ellos trae una resistencia que calienta bastante y la calor ayudaria a transferir mejor el toner, si logro conseguirme un apratico de estos lo probare y ya les cuento


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

> He realizado el prensado con "El Sabor del Encuentro" de vidrio, un litro de capacidad y color marrón (vacío por supuesto).









Claro que estaba vacío, si te lo tomaste todo!  jajajajaajaja (chiste)

Saludos, perdón por el _offtopic_, pero me tenté.


----------



## naguk10 (Feb 3, 2011)

amigos de la electrónica 
que es el quita esmalte?
y donde se consigue en argentina?

disculpen la pregunta.... no tengo idea de lo que es........


----------



## sjuan (Feb 3, 2011)

has visto a tu mama pintandose las uñas? antes de pintarlas o si le quedan mal pintadas limpia el esmalte con....  siiiii "quita esmalte"


----------



## naguk10 (Feb 3, 2011)

a..... gracias.....
le voy a sacar un poco


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2011)

Naguk, tené cuidado de fijarte si tiene o no acetona, que es el componente que "despega" el tonner. Últimamente, los quitaesmaltes vienen sin este compuesto, dado que en concentraciones altas, es peligroso para la salud. (y además, se supo usar para fines no legales).

Saludos y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## naguk10 (Feb 3, 2011)

ok gracias 
entonces no me sirve el que no tiene acetona
y donde se compra eso?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2011)

A algunos de los que probaron les dio resultado, pero el químico más "fuerte" por así decirlo, es la acetona. Tendrías que probar, (obvio que después tenés que contarnos cómo te fue). Pero para comprar acetona, seguro que en alguna ferretería industrial, o en droguerías (seguro).

Saludos, y esperamos tus comentarios.


----------



## naguk10 (Feb 3, 2011)

a.... se compra también  solo "acetona"?


----------



## demianel (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola gente. Muy interezante el tema. De hecho, ya lo prové esta mañana con muy buenos resultados. "naguk10" veo que sos Argentino igual que yo, te paso el dato del quita esmalte que usé, es quitaesmalte familiar ceramidas marca "Vea" (de ese conocido supermercado). Espero que este "Chivo" no infringa las reglas del foro, sino a modo exacto de que producto me sirvió. Espero haber sido útil.
Saludos.
PD: Amigo D@rio, justamente pensaba en hacer una especie de prensa económica. Mi idea eran 2 Fibrofácil (que sobraron de un bafle) con un par de mariposas para ir ajustando. También se me ocurre una bisagra en un extremo y una mariposa del otro. Dandole una pequeña separación por la placa.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2011)

> PD: Amigo D@rio, justamente pensaba en hacer una especie de prensa económica. Mi idea eran 2 Fibrofácil (que sobraron de un bafle) con un par de mariposas para ir ajustando. También se me ocurre una bisagra en un extremo y una mariposa del otro. Dandole una pequeña separación por la placa.



aha, yo pensaba en 2 planchas de madera bien dura de unos 30 X 30 Cm con bisagras y una palanca. 
algo asi se me habia ocurrido.
saludosss


----------



## sjuan (Feb 3, 2011)

no es por mezclar temas pero este deverdad  el mejor papel para todos los experimentos,incluso con la plancha, biene detras de cualquier papel que sea adesivo como calcomanias, tatuajes, etc.


----------



## naguk10 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola gente. Muy interezante el tema. De hecho, ya lo prové esta mañana con muy buenos resultados. "naguk10" veo que sos Argentino igual que yo, te paso el dato del quita esmalte que usé, es quitaesmalte familiar ceramidas marca "Vea" (de ese conocido supermercado). Espero que este "Chivo" no infringa las reglas del foro, sino a modo exacto de que producto me sirvió. Espero haber sido útil.


gracias lo voy a ver si consigo


----------



## aguevara (Feb 8, 2011)

Bueno, aqui estan (por fin) los resultados de la prueba, en terminos generales puedo concluir:
a) Funciona con buen resultado
b) Al igual que el metodo de la plancha, es necesario tener tacto para determinar cuanta presion se debe ejercer para evitar ensanchar las pistas (ver mis fotos creo que me pase de galleta)
c) Se agrega la variable de que tan humedo debe estar la toalla con acetona.
En fin, cualquiera de los dos metodos funciona con sus respectivas desventajas.
PD1.- Tarde porque se me atravezo no solo una si no varias botellas de cerveza que compre para el ejercicio.
PD2.- Para los que conocen el simbolo de mi tarjeta (proveedor de telefonia) Discrecion es lo que pido jejeje

Saludos a todos

Upps Las fotos... les debo aun las fotos, unos problemas tecnicos me han impedido subirlas, en cuanto pueda las pongo a su dispocision

No puedo subir las fotos !!! al dar click en avanzado me presenta algo como esto 
"The page you requested has been blocked because it contains a banned word. URL = https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=49998"

Que rayos es ??? nunca me habia aparecido...como lo desactivo etc etc etc


----------



## germanlego (Feb 11, 2011)

luchovl2 dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo que voy a compartir es únicamente una forma alternativa para transferir el diseño de una placa desde la hoja impresa al cobre de una placa virgen sin usar la plancha, o al menos sin enchufarla.
> Elementos necesarios:
> - Diseño impreso en papel, impresión láser y papel ilustración
> - Papel de cocina, tal vez papel higiénico sirva, no lo probé
> ...



buena tecnica, sube imagenes de como te quedan ya terminadas



			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Mmmmm...
> 
> Probare este metodo... yo tambien soy un buscador eterno del metodo perfecto de la fabricacion simple y casera de los PCB...
> 
> ...



saludos lubeck

que tecnica y materiales utilizas para esmaltar o pintar tus pcb, te agradesco el dato


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 11, 2011)

muy buen acabado con ese eslmalte verde se original


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

es ciero lubeck, pasanos el dato


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 11, 2011)

Es flux casero o de esos aerosoles que cuestan como un ojo de la cara? Porque se vé muy profesional. 

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Feb 11, 2011)

> que tecnica y materiales utilizas para esmaltar o pintar tus pcb, te agradesco el dato



mmm... utilizo un esmalte en aerosol (comun y corriente)... color verde ya sea mate o semimate...

el costo del envase es como de 3usd....

la tecnica.... 

lo adecuado para cualquier aplicacion de pintura con aire es aplicar una capa muy delgada  y esperar a que seque al tacto un poco aunque no se vea uniforme, aplicar una segunda capa y ver que sea una aplicacion uniforme pero sin hacer charco... y esperar a que seque al tacto... hacer una tercer aplicacion al gusto y ahora si esperar a hasta que que cure la aplicacion...

el esmalte que utilizo seca entre 3 o 5 min al tacto... el proceso de pintado completo no me toma mas de 15min...


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

> mmm... utilizo un esmalte en aerosol (comun y corriente)... color verde ya sea mate o semimate...



 (comun y corriente??? osea ¿pintura sintetica?


----------



## lubeck (Feb 11, 2011)

> (comun y corriente??? osea ¿pintura sintetica?



si  de la que sea en aerosol.... 

por aca espero a que pase un grafitero y lo asalto.... le quito todos sus aerosoles y pinto mis PCB'S... 

naaaa... el que sea aca hay una marca muy popular...


----------



## sjuan (Feb 11, 2011)

waow que simple, y como es el proceso de la soldadura ¿normal y coriente tambien?


----------



## lubeck (Feb 11, 2011)

> ¿normal y coriente tambien?


me estan choreando 

bueno por si no... 
si es es el comun y  corriente... 

bueno yo corto las patitas con un corta uñas al ras del pcb y utilizo el estaño muy delgado (creo que de .8mm o 1mm) y la pasta para soldar,  caliento el borne o pata y la pista con el catin, pongo un poquitisimo de pasta en el estaño, y lo pongo en la pata y se hace una pelotita muy linda de estaño en la pista y la patita... y asi lo dejo en forma de bolita....


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

> me estan choreando



jajaja.... que gracioso.
gracias por compartir tus secretos con el foro lubeck
saludosss


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Muy bueno Lubeck tu método de aerosol. A _chorear_ nomás! jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## sjuan (Feb 12, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> me estan choreando
> 
> bueno por si no...
> si es es el comun y  corriente...
> ...



bueno yo decia o preguntaba si la pintura oponia alguna resistencia a la soldadura y ahora.. ootra cosa la pintura se cae si limpias el pcb con alcohol isopropoilco?

 he escuchado que la mascara antisolder se puede hacer con bartiz dielectrico para transfo y pintura vegetal, 
si se aplica con serigrafia y se pone a secar con UV, entonces si es un antisolder?  osea que no deja soldar y tampoco secae si lo limpias con alcohol o incluso con tiner?


----------



## lubeck (Feb 12, 2011)

> bueno yo decia o preguntaba si la pintura oponia alguna resistencia a la soldadura y ahora.. ootra cosa la pintura se cae si limpias el pcb con alcohol isopropoilco?



con el proceso que utilizo de dejar secar al tacto por unos minutos, se pinta todo parejito.... y no no se cae con el alcohol, supongo, siendo de base thinner seguramente solo se opacaria con el alcohol...



> he escuchado que la mascara antisolder se puede hacer con bartiz dielectrico para transfo y pintura vegetal,
> si se aplica con serigrafia y se pone a secar con UV, entonces si es un antisolder? osea que no deja soldar y tampoco secae si lo limpias con alcohol o incluso con tiner?



desconozco ese  metodo...  yo los pinte con esmalte porque me canse de buscar algo profesional y facil de conseguir... hasta hace poco me encontre un lugar donde venden flux casero, como el que hay aqui del tuto de fogonazo...

este...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## sjuan (Feb 12, 2011)

si, tambien lo conosco y lo utilice pero se cae  al limpiarlo,

 y me surgio otra duda, mi profesor dijo que esa flux que trae la soldadura se debe limpiar pues conduce *¿es cierto?* y se ve mal, para eso se limpia con alcohol pero asi se cae las pinturas 

 ademas el isopropilico es muy caro por aqui, yo uso thiner, no se de cual venden en mi pais por que a diferencia de lo que dicen en otros temas el que uso no quita los colores de la resistencia (hace tiempo lo necesitaba y no pude) ni le hace cosquillas a los condensadores y ahora me dices que tambien se va tu pintura

definitivamente estoy colgado.

gracias por contetar


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2011)

Como dato, el Thiner que no quita la pintura de los componentes es el llamado Thiner "Americano"


----------



## lubeck (Feb 12, 2011)

> mi profesor dijo que esa flux que trae la soldadura se debe limpiar pues conduce ¿es cierto? y se ve mal, para eso se limpia con alcohol pero asi se cae las pinturas



yo compre un flux antipuente  y NO conduce... la grasa para soldar que uso SI conduce, para limpiar despues de soldar uso thinner STanDar ydespues pinto, y efectivamente hay diferentes tipos de thinner yo conozco el STD, Americano y el Acrilico, se que efectos tiene cada uno sobre los acabados mas no se que efectos tiene para los desacabados  o despintados....


----------



## sjuan (Feb 12, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> se que efectos tiene cada uno sobre los acabados mas no se que efectos tiene para los desacabados  o despintados....







lubeck dijo:


> yo compre un *flux antipuente * y NO conduce...







sjuan dijo:


> *mi profesor dijo que ese flux que trae la soldadura.... *



me referia a ese, puede no condusca completamente pero tal vez un poco y altera los circuitos sobretodo los analogos


y gracias


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 14, 2011)

Probé con acetona de la marca "Vea" (del supermercado argentino) y funciona muy bien. Hay que presionar fuertemente la placa con una prensa, o con un palo de amasar (del que se usa para la Pizza ). Es muy bueno incluso para hacer la serigrafía de los componentes del lado opuesto del cobre. (Esto lo sé porque como no tenía una PCB impresa, transferí un fragmento de un texto de la facultad, y del lado de atrás se despegó el tonner igual que del lado de cobre). Muy bueno el método.

Saludos, y pronto lo probaré en la mini fuente de Mnicolau, que será mi próximo proyecto. 
Nos _vemos_.


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 14, 2011)

cada dia me convencen mas y aunque ya gaste tres frascos de removedor de esmalte aun no he podido tener óptimos resultados pero seguiré intentando para poder liberarme de la plancha, tengo una impresora láser estoy pensando en aumentarle el nivel de tinta al máximo haber que sale estuve ensayando con papel termotrasfeible que me ofrecieron en mercado libre pero no me va muy bien.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 14, 2011)

Jesus, sabés cómo lo hice yo? con un simple papel A4 de impresora, de 70grs/m2. Es muy ordinaria la hoja. Y el quitaesmalete *debe contener acetona*. Probé con otro *sin* este compuesto y no lo transfiere.

Saludos.

(No gastes tanto en *termo*transferible, porque acá no hace falta calor)


----------



## jreyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Probé con acetona y no hay resultados. Al parecer es un asunto de tóner. La impresora es una canon LBP3000 con el tóner que traía al momento de comprarla en la tienda.


Adiosín...!


----------



## El_Emy (Feb 15, 2011)

me volvi loco tratando de hacer este metodo 

pero *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* !!

no me salio

voy a seguir intentando


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 15, 2011)

Haber compañeros hoy estube intentando y porfin le encontre la clave al metodo, fui uno de los que habi gastado algunos $$$ sin tener resultados positivos. hutilize una impresora laser sansung scx-4300 ya que las impreciones que hise con fotocopiadoras de las que tienen en las papelerias no me resultaron, lo otro que hise fue rociar la imprecion con removedor con la ayuda de un atomizador superfino, lo saque de un frasco de perfume.rocie a una distancia de unos 40 cm y luego la coloque sobre el cobre y depues lo del rodillo por unos 4 minutos y listo, algo imprtante es estar rociando la sevilleta varias veces dejar reposar un rato y luego desaganse de el papel dejandolo en agua y desprendiendo con cuidado, encuanto al removedor de esmalte compre el mas economico que encontre porque antes habia comprado el mas costoso y vi que este biene con menos acetona ó sin ella y creo que por eso no me transferia bien lastima que todavia no puedo subir fotos, el metodo funciona y bastante bien


----------



## germanlego (Feb 15, 2011)

Si hice el esperimento de jesus y salio bien buen aporte, solo que cambie el mazo de amazar por una tabla plana y un ladrillo y listo ya tube mi prensa, o en tambien con las prensas que utilizan en mecanica o carpinteria hagan el experimento.

Ami me fue bien.


----------



## Dario (Feb 15, 2011)

hola gente 
felicito a todos los que se estan esforzando por liberarse  de la plancha jeje y los aliento a seguir... tambien les recuerdo que a la hora de hacer este experimento, es importantisimo recordar que el cobre debe estar bien limpio porque si no, el toner no se pega ni a palos  yo ya me libere de la tirania de la plancha 
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 15, 2011)

ahora solo la usas por ordenes de la señora?


----------



## Dario (Feb 15, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ahora solo la usas por ordenes de la señora?



 soy soltero, y hago lo que qiero jajaja 

solo cuando hacia pcbs jeje...


----------



## luchovl2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Tras leer algunos de los comentarios decidí probar con un quitaesmalte sin acetona. El que usé es de la misma marca que el primero que usé, Cutex.
Obtuve pésimos resultados con el que NO tiene acetona. Es como si diluyera el tonner, queda todo desparramado en el cobre, horrible.
El primero que utilicé, con el que tuve los buenos resultados, no servía para quitar el tonner del cobre, lo que creo que es un poco contrario a lo que sí hace la acetona. Eso no lo comprendo.
Tal vez es algún otro componente en el nuevo quitaesmalte el que produce esto.
Lamentablemente no tengo la botella del primero para compararlos. Si sirve de algo el que no tiene acetona es el de tapa roja, y el otro, el que funciona, es el de tapa celeste.
Adjunto imagen.


----------



## sjuan (Mar 6, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> yo ya me libere de la tirania de la plancha



pero es mas barato el KW/hora que el tarro de acetona, no?


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2011)

> pero es mas barato el KW/hora que el tarro de acetona, no?


si, pero renegas mas  y aveces no te sale y tenes que planchar una y otra vez... ¿no te da bronca eso?


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 7, 2011)

hola a todos.... esto es espectacular el metodo es infalible.......

cuando vi este tema, me quede con la duda por lo que me asome un tantito por las cosas de mi esposa y adivinen encontre un removedor de esmalte para uñas quebradizas (no se crean.... que eso lo lei en sus etiquetas). en fin lo agarre, fui a sacar unas simples fotocopias del circuito que voy armar, eso si le dije a la persona que fuera de la mayor calidad posible. regrese a casa y de una ves me di a la tarea de recortar la copia del circuito, con un teipe transparente la pegue en la placa virgen ya lijada.

despues agarre un trapo cualquiera en este caso era de algodon. lo moje con la acetona pero lo hice directamente sobre la copia, lo humedeci y despues lo aplane con lo primero que consegui, repeti el proceso unas cuatro veces, lo deje secar y vuala!!!!... el circuito se transfirio practicamente en su totalidad...... muy bueno.... dejo fotos de lo realizado.

ademas me emocione y realize otro con la misma tecnica, pero esta ves le pase un poco el secador para que seque mas rapido el toner.. dejo un enlace para descargar las fotos ya que pesan mucho.

http://www.mediafire.com/?1qjp65c4s69wz1a


----------



## betodj (Mar 8, 2011)

En horabuena por el método. (de forosdeElectronica para todos...)


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 8, 2011)

Bueno en mi país donde vivo y sobretodo en mi región un poco apartada de la capital los costos entre K/H y la acetona son casi igual ejemplo, para hacer un pcb con método plancha tengo que comprar una transparencia que vale $700 pesos colombianos mas $100 la copia el K/H cuesta $427 con el método de el quita esmalte un tarrito pequeño cuesta $1500 el papel de revista $0 y con un tarrito de estos me alcanza para unos 5 pcbs eso si utilizando un spray de chorro muy fino (lo saque de un perfume) esto ahorra bastante la acetona, la calidad es mucho mejor que la plancha por lo menos si aplicas mucha presión no se unen las pistas como con la plancha, probé con texto bastante fino y se imprime bien. He querido subir fotos pero no se como es el procedimiento.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 8, 2011)

jesus para subir las fotos
Paso 1: ir a avanzado
paso 2: gestionar archivos adjuntos
saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 9, 2011)

Qué buen resultado Flaco Juan! Excelente. Estoy revisando las fotos (me costó bajar casi 20 megas jeje, sugerencia: bajá la resolución a 800*600px con algún _resizer_ y subí las fotos directamente al foro, queda más "lindo" jeje). 

Hoy me toca hacer un preamplificador de guitarra eléctrica, y elegí el de Tupolev, con unas críticas excelentes, lo único malo, es el espesor de las pistas, son muy pequeñas y yo muy desprolijo con la plancha. Así que voy a intentar con la acetona 

Esta noche les agradezco por mi éxito, o no, si me sale mal 

Jaja, nos vemos!


----------



## sjuan (Mar 9, 2011)

jesus herney dijo:


> Bueno en mi país donde vivo y sobretodo en mi región un poco apartada de la capital los costos entre K/H y la acetona son casi igual ejemplo, para hacer un pcb con método plancha tengo que comprar una transparencia que vale $700 pesos colombianos mas $100 la copia el K/H cuesta $427 con el método de el quita esmalte un tarrito pequeño cuesta $1500 el papel de revista $0 y con un tarrito de estos me alcanza para unos 5 pcbs eso si utilizando un spray de chorro muy fino (lo saque de un perfume) esto ahorra bastante la acetona, la calidad es mucho mejor que la plancha por lo menos si aplicas mucha presión no se unen las pistas como con la plancha, probé con texto bastante fino y se imprime bien. He querido subir fotos pero no se como es el procedimiento.



y por que *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* no pruebas con papel de revista y la plancha, aslo y te asegro que te sorprenderas


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 9, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> y por que *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* no pruebas con papel de revista y la plancha, *aslo* y te asegro que te sorprenderas



Amigo, "aslo" es una copia de el Rey de la selva, "Mufasa", de la película "El Rey León" (_The Lion King_).
El verbo que deberías haber usado es posiblemente "hazlo". Hay mucha diferencia.

Aslo:





Saludos!


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 9, 2011)

hola que tal.... bueno ya le cambien la resolucion y posteo nuevamente las fotos de lo realizado con lo de la cetona... por fin.... ya no mas plancha... ya tenia espasmos en los huesos.:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

aqui la segunda parte..... adios plancha.............


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 18, 2011)

Bueno había prometido fotos de mis transferencias sin plancha y he aquí el resultado, se me ocurrió hacer también este tipo de transferencia en el gabinete de un amplificador que estoy construyendo y como no tenia otra forma de hacer las calcas probé con este método y obtuve resultados satisfactorios eso si use pintura de poliuretano  y para fijar la transferencia use brillo transparente de buena calidad

resto de fotos que me faltaron subir


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 18, 2011)

jejeje hey..... jesus todo un prolijo.....muy buenas las placas. aunque yo lo realizo con papel comun. claro tengo algo de problemas al sacar el papel pero nada que no se pueda hacer con un poco de agua....

Ah... muy bonito te quedo el frontal del amp. saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 19, 2011)

Es cierto.. Muy lindo el panel frontal. Excelente terminación, diría yo 

Saludos!

(Felicitaciones jeje)


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2011)

Osea que en el panel frontal, primero el papel transparente que se pega (Contac) y después la hoja impresa y por último barniz de Poliuretano (Laca Transparante) ¿Correcto?


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 19, 2011)

Joya..  joya joya joya..


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 19, 2011)

Tacamon no use papel contac solo lo transferi con el removedor de esmalte directo al frontal masajeando con una mota de papel de servilleta tal y como se hace la transferencia de las pcb, solo que una vez hecha la imprecion borre las huellas que deja el papel y le aplique laca transparente para reafirmar el toner y darle brillo es un poquito complicado pero lo hice, me practique mucho en una tapa de un viejo dvd y vi que daba resultado


----------



## Dario (Mar 19, 2011)

La verdad que es un exelente trabajo... te felicito amigo!!! ojala yo tuviese esa paciencia para mis montajes jejeje...
saludosss


----------



## naguk10 (Mar 20, 2011)

yo no tengo la misma suerte. gaste todo el quita esmalte de mi hermana (tuve que comprarle otro) sin resultado.


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 20, 2011)

Se ve muy bueno el metodo la ultima vez que utilize el planchado el impreso se soplo y se daño la tarjeta de mucho calor

Voy a probar con este metodo...

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 8, 2011)

Tanto tiempo este tema y no lo había leido.Muchas gracias. probé con papel ilustración a las apuradas y quedo muy bien.90% transferido pero sin usar papel de cocina.humedeciendo sobre el mismo impreso.
Pero claro humedo y con el rodillo (sacabujias cromado jejej) encima se fue rompiendo el impreso.asi que con el papel de cocina debe de andar al 100%.gracias.probare con una fotocopia en papel comun para saber que pasa. 
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 16, 2011)

Les cuento mi experiencia, me llamo mucho la atencion este nuevo metodo asi q*UE* me fui a conseguir acetona, encontre de varios precios y diferentes presentaciones pero la gran mayoria tenia muchos ingredientes aparte de la Acetona y al final compre el mas barato q*UE* contiene Aceite de Rizino, Acetona, y Agua desmineralizada me hice una tela de algodon y la empape asi como al papel del diseño e hice presion con un disipador de calor q*UE* tengo, repeti el proceso una vez mas ay fue cuando me entro la duda de como retirar el papel si seco o humedo a lo cual me decidi a quitarlo humedo, se retiro muy bien pero empeze a tener problemas para quitar el papel sobrante asi q*UE* para hacer una variacion tome un trapo de algodon empapado de agua y empeze a retirar el palel sobrante solo q*UE* en una parte creo q*UE* realize mas fuerza y desprendi algo del toner, adjunto las fotos y disculpen la mala resolucion fueron tomadas con mi cel porq*UE* mi camara se j*****o, pero debo decir q*UE* para ser la primera vez esta bastante bien el resultado fue mejor q*UE* con la plancha q*UE* se va a quedar sin chamba, espero sus comentarios y yo no se ustedes pero yo me voy a comprar un galon de acetona debo agragar q*UE* deposite la acetona en un gotero lo recomiendo ampliamente pues rinde mas de esa manera debo decir tambien q*UE* use papel comun mañana hago la prueba en papel couche y ya veremos una pregunta para los compañeros del foro como retiran el papel despues de hacer el proceso?? Humedo o Seco?? saludos gente


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 17, 2011)

ayer probe el metodo, pero el resultado fue malo, no es que el metodo sea malo, de lo contrario es facil y rapido, mi problema radica en la cantidad de toner que se queda impregnado en la hoja al imprimir, como es poco, el resultado final no es bueno XD alfinal me quede con mi plancha jaja. 
saludos y felicitaciones a los que este gran metodo les ha dado exelentes resultados 

y pues aqui les dejo los resultados de la plancha  afortunadamente muy buenos

edit: creo que meti la pata ya publique, el tema plancha donde dice ¡sin plnacha!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 17, 2011)

osk_rin dijo:


> ayer probe el metodo, pero el resultado fue malo, no es que el metodo sea malo, de lo contrario es facil y rapido, mi problema radica en la cantidad de toner que se queda impregnado en la hoja al imprimir, como es poco, el resultado final no es bueno XD alfinal me quede con mi plancha jaja.
> saludos y felicitaciones a los que este gran metodo les ha dado exelentes resultados
> 
> y pues aqui les dejo los resultados de la plancha  afortunadamente muy buenos
> ...


 Usaste el metodo de acetato bastante bueno yo lo he usado pero no siempre me quedan bien porque en las papelerias le bajan el toner y no lo quieren subir i gual lo sigo intentando


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 17, 2011)

te paso una recomendacion:

yo he visitado la matoria de los ciberr's de mi ciudad, y he encontrado el que mejor y mas nueva impresora tiene, asi es que voy a la papeleria a comprar un par de acetatos, cuentan $2 pesos mxn, voy a mi ciber favorito, y pido que me impriman en el, y listo aunque el toner no es muy denso (oscuro) es muy uniforme, y cuando lo estas planchando tiende a aplanarse o esparcirse el toner al fundirse por el calordando como resultado una capa fina y brillante al retirar el acetato, asi como se observa en la fotografia 3.

a la papeleria ni ganas me dan de pararme ahi a sacar un acetato, porque tienen malas copiadoras y el acetato sale manchado, o con puntitos negros, es mejor que pruebes asi como te comente ve a cada ciber y pide una imprecion de el pcb en una hoja comun y corriente, y ya despues comparas cual es el que tiene mejor imprecion, y has de el tu negocio favorito para imprimir tus acetatos 

saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 17, 2011)

El detalle del ciber es otro, en la mayoria no quieren hacerme la impresion porque dicen q*UE* es muy liso y q*UE* daña la impresora lo mismo me pasaba con el papel albanene y con el transfer no me lo querian imprimir estoy pensando seriamente en hacerme de una impresora laser por el momento voy a tratar con este metodo hoy hago la prueba con couche y les muestro como me fue saludos


----------



## jesus herney (Jul 17, 2011)

somacruz yo retiro el papel humedeciéndolo con agua, en cuanto a las impresiones también tenia el mismo problema no me querían imprimir argumentando que se les dañaba la impresora en empece a ahorrar y compre una impresora láser.
saludos..


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 18, 2011)

Pues ahora si les traigo las fotos en mejor calidad, la verdad que debo decir que estoy impresionado con el metodo, les cuento como lo realize... Hice el mismo procedimiento aplique la acetona al diseño y al paño de algodon aplique presion con un objeto plano despues retirer el paño y empeze a pasar un frasco que tengo en toda la placa usandolo de rodillo, y lo segui haciendo hasta que empeze a ver que se estaba secando lo deje asi a que secara a temperatura ambiente, despues hice lo que me dijo jesus herney  empese a quitar el papel con agua de hecho sumergi la placa en agua debo decir que el papel couche se cayo muy rapido a diferencia del papel comun y este a su vez quedo con mucho menos pelusa me fue mas facil retirarlo y quedo mas limpio el trabajo supongo que el mismo efecto se obtendria con papel satinado solo que aca no existe ese papel si hay de ese de revista pero no viene al tamaño correcto y para colmo no te lo quieren imprimir:enfadado: ahora voy a probar con papel fotografico o glossy y despues con papel transfer pues creo que viene un poco mas delgado que el couche seguire probando por lo pronto la plancha se quedara en el olvido  agradecimientos a jesus herney por el dato saludos gente


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 16, 2011)

*estoy re desilucionado, lo acabo de hacer, y no puedo.*
ya arruine una plaqueta con el metodo de la plancha.
es en serio lo de la decepcion, no puede ser que me salga muchachos.
miren que le hice presion varias veces!!! tengo algo de bronca. 
si alguien me da un consejo, con mucho gusto la aceptare.
saludos


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2011)

AugustoConrado

Arruinada, como???. Se más explicito a ver si se puede ayudarte. Ten en cuenta que no siempre sale este tipo de procesos a la primera vez.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 16, 2011)

fue asi, la primer vez lei lo del proceso de la plancha.
la pegue a la plaqueta y empece con la plancha de vapor. Cuando crei que estaba lista, retire el papel y le falto calor por lo visto. Cuestion que no se transfirio todo el tonel a la plaqueta. Repase con indeleble, pero me quedaron pistas sin continuidad.

En este momento estoy intentando con el quitaesmalte, pero me queda en el papel el tonel, apenas se tranfiere a la plaqueta; y eso que humedezco, y le hago presion con el palo de amasar y todo!  

Eso es todo.

Gracias por estas constestandome Juanka. 

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2011)

AugustoConrado

Mientras no se despegue la pelicula de cobre de la baquelita/fibra de vidrio NO ARRUINAS nada.

En todo caso deberás retirar todo el material que se depositó con thinner y luego lavar muy bien y volver a comenzar pasando la "virulana".

Lleva varias pruebas hasta encontrar el *punto justo* *de calor/temperatura, tiempo y presión* con la plancha, no te desanimes por eso que nadie nacio sabiendo todo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 16, 2011)

Juanka

Muchas gracias, te digo que me das un poco de animo.
Estoy todavia con la plaqueta, y no me sale. Me da bronca porque despues voy a tener que comprar plaquetas hasta me salga, lo que lleva un gasto, pero bueno....

Vos decis que siga poniendole quitaesmalte y seguir haciendo presion hasta que quede todo el tonel en la plaqueta?

Muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.

Augusto


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2011)

AugustoConrado

Yo lo probe hace bastante tiempo sin calor y realize el comentario en este thread.

Se que son 7 paginas con 140 comentarios pero dales una leida ya que en algún momento alguien comento de haberle pasado la plancha, yo no lo probe con calor.

Ten paciencia por que mientras no se levante la pelicula de cobre solo tendras gastos de papel, impresión y acetona que no son tan altos. Todo método artesanal como este lleva tiempo hasta encontrarle la mano a todos los detalles.

Hazlo tranquilo y si te desanimas un poco, dejalo a un costado y lo continuas ó más tarde ó al día siguiente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 16, 2011)

Juanka

Aca te añado una foto, veras que me quedo muy mal.
Voy a tener que repasar con indeleble como la vez anterior.

Te agradezco nuevamente.

Saludos, Augusto.

Mejor le paso la virulana y lo intento nuevamente!









			
				AugustoConrado dijo:
			
		

> Juanka
> 
> Aca te añado una foto, veras que me quedo muy mal.
> Voy a tener que repasar con indeleble como la vez anterior.
> ...


----------



## phavlo (Sep 16, 2011)

tenes que usar papel satinado...
el papel comun no te va a servir por que el toner se va a acentar en los poros de la hoja


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola Augusto vi tus comentarios, dejame decirte que este proceso efectivamente no sale a la primera a mi me paso, por lo que lo tuve que intentar varias veces hasta agarrale el rollo pero te aseguro que el proceso funciona yo en particular estoy usando el metodo de acetona y me esta dando buenos resultados puedes ver los resultados que tuve mas atras asi que no te desanimes y sigue intentandolo te aseguro que si te va a salir .

Con respecto a lo que te dice Phavlo es cierto, el papel comun tiene cierta porosidad por lo que puedes tener problemas, si vas hacer un circuito que no tiene mucha complejidad puedes hacerlo con papel comun, pero si vas hacer mas complejo entonces es recomendable el satinado yo uso couche pero luego no me lo quieren imprimir; un TIP cuando uses papel comun repasa las lineas con indeleble pero solo aquellas que creas o pienses que son debiles eso me ha dado buenos resultados saludos


----------



## luchovl2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Augusto, te invito a releer el procedimiento en la página primera.  Primero, el papel mencionado es ilustración. Impresión láser, no  fotocopia.
Y como última consideración, puede que no funcione con algunos quitaesmaltes. Te remito a la página 6, comentario 112, en el que muestro la marca de quitaesmalte que me funcionó. Veo que sos argentino asi que supongo que lo conseguirás. El de tapa celeste.
Por favor coméntanos tus progresos.


----------



## demianel (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola gente. Antes que nada, me dirijo a AugustoConrado. No te decepciones, hace años que vengo haciendo PCV's y al principio me pasó como tu comentas. Veo que sos Argentino al igual que yo, por eso puedo recomendarte quitaesmalte familiar ceramidas marca "Vea" (de ese conocido supermercado). Dado que a mí me dió resultados a la primera. Con respecto al preparado del PCB es MUY importante, por mí experiencia te puedo decír, que fué el motivo de mis problemas. Comencemos, lo que hago yo es, paso una virulana fina (sino consigo también suelo usar una lija muy finita). Fijate si tiene bordes el PCB o rebabas, dado el caso quitaselas (casi siempre uso una lija ahí); a lo que voy es que tienes que conseguir una superficie lisa y muy brillosa. Pero OJO, siempre quedan vestijios que no son visibles a nuestros ojos. Para ello lo que hago es limpiar con algún solvente (tinner, o como se escriba je), para asegurarnos de que quede lista para la transferencia (ten cuidado de "meterle" los dedos o tocar el PCB porque estarías contaminando lo hacho); luego limpio con una servilleta de papel.
De esta forma en la que te mensiono, tuve muy buenos resultados siempre (a veces hay que retocar con el fibrón, pero más que nada por detalles).
Con respecto al papel, yo utilizo papel ilustrativo (se pide así en cualquier libreria), fué el que mejor resultado me dió. Con respecto al tonner utilizo el metodo de fotocopiar, dado que no tengo impresora laser y en los Cybers que frecuento tampoco tienen (eso sí, pide que le pongan el tonner al maximo).
En fín, si consigues preparar bien tu PCB, verás grandes cambios a la hora de transferir.
Desde ya mucha suerte y a no desanimarse.
Saludos.


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 17, 2011)

demianel,  luchovl2, Somacruz y phavlo, muchas gracias!!

Me levante medio temprano (por ser sabado) a proposito para leer e ir a comprar las cosas.

Salga lo que me salga lo subo! 

Otra vez gracias!

Saludos, Augusto

Bueno, aca estoy.
*Me salio!*, igual hay un inconveniente, jaja.
Las imagenes estan adjuntas.

Les cuento que hice:
Sobre la placa puse las servilletas de papel como decia, pero el toner no se desprendia del papel ilustracion, entonces la retire y pasaba el palo de amasar por encima del papel ilustracion. Esto hice que el toner se desparramara un poquito creo y *es asi que algunas (muchas) pistas se me unieron.*

Con que puedo desprender ese cobre que las une? con un destornillador? 

Gracias a todos!
Saludos, Augusto.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 18, 2011)

Una vez que hiciste la transferencia debes pasarle la yema de los dedos para ir desprendiendo el papel te puedes ayudar con un poco de agua, a quienes usan un cepillo de dientes en desuso para quitar el papel pero yo no lo uso saludos


----------



## demianel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola AugustoConrado, comparto lo que dice Somacruz. Fijate que tu problema fué exederte con el quita esmalte. A lo que voy, es que cuando veas las pistas marcadas (o sea el papel ilustrativo humedo), prosigue con agua así como te dijo Somacruz. Recuerda que, el quitaesmalte "ablanda" el tonner, por ende si te exedes de quitaesmalte harás que tus pistas se unan.
Otra observación que te puedo dar, es que no ataques el PCB antes de que todo este en condiciones. O sea, si ves que las pistas se unen, usa una aguja o algo para separarlas y controla bien antes de ponerla a atacar (sea con químicos o percloruro ferrico). No sé ¿si me explique bien?.
Exitos y sigue así.
Un saludo.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola:
Intentare explicar las soluciones a los problemas que he tenido que capear despues de cambiar el toner de mi laser.
Con el toner original de HP lo tenia bastante controlado, pero he tenido que cambiar el toner ya que el que tenia se termino. Sabiendo que el toner se funde a una temperatura de 200º en rodillo fusor de la impresora nos damos cuenta que para que se reblandezca de nuevo y se pegue al cobre de nuestras placas tenemos que como minimo calentar el conjunto por lo menos a 225º, siendo la temperatura ideal 250º.
El nuevo toner que he puesto de una marca distinta es mas negro, mas denso y funde mejor, pero al fundirlo la 1ª vez cuando le metemos la plancha o calor para pegarlo al cobre lo hace con dificultad.
He estado un par de dias pensando en mecanica del proceso e intentando descifrar minuciosamente la fisica, el ultimo dia me di cuenta de la cuestion mas tonta de todo el proceso, ello es el calentar el papel de nuevo para que el toner se funda de nuevo sobre el cobre, me di cuenta que el papel es bastante aislante termico, ademas y muy importante, al calentar el papel con la plancha lo primero que se funde es el toner que ya esta pegado al papel, craso error, en las pruebas meti la PCB en el horno a 250º, cuando se apago el termostato saque la placa, le puse el papel encima y presione con un rodillo, no en esceso ya que este nuevo toner genera la lamina bastante mas gruesa y si se presiona muy fuerte se desparrama, quede sorprendido, pues la transferencia quedo perfecta. Si pensamos en la mecanica nos damos cuenta que si aplicamos el calor con una plancha o similar directamente sobre el papel calentara 1º el toner que ya esta pegado al papel, y cuando llegue el calor a la superficie del toner en contacto con el cobre este ha de calentar la placa para que se quede pegado a ella, pero el toner pegado al papel tendra tanta temperatura que perdera sus caracteristicas de inmediato. por el contrario si calentamos la placa hasta los 250º mas o menos (hay que probar ya que todos los toner no funden igual) la sacamos del horno y con cuidado ponemos el papel con las pistas hacia abajo, nos daremos cuenta que el papel se queda pegado a la placa de inmedialo, tambien notaremos que el toner se vuelve a fundir de nuevo, presionamos ligeramente y a continuacion metemos todo en la cubeta de agua e iremos quitando el papel hasta dejar solo el toner. 
espero lo probeis y me comenteis los avances ya que los distintos toner que hay en el mercado tienen diferentes caracteristicas.
Intentare hacer unas fotos del proceso.

saludos, COSMOS


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 18, 2011)

Creo que lo entendi, mu bueno Cosmos!



demianel dijo:


> Otra observación que te puedo dar, es que no ataques el PCB antes de que todo este en condiciones. O sea, si ves que las pistas se unen, usa una aguja o algo para separarlas y controla bien antes de ponerla a atacar (sea con químicos o percloruro ferrico). No sé ¿si me explique bien?.



Ahi tenes mucha razon Demianel, no me avive de hacerlo, puede ser por falta de practica, pero me tendria que haber avivado!
Ahora las estoy separando con un cuter a las pistas, jajaj.

Igual ya se que el error era el papel. Ahora que que uso el papel ilustracion, si lo plancho tambien deberia funcionar no?

Gracias.
Saludos, Augusto.


----------



## demianel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola AugustoConrado. Con respecto a tu pregunta es el famoso metodo de la "planchita" y al igual que todo metodo que han posteado en el foro, si funciona. Lo único es a cual le agarres más la mano o te sea mas sencillo. Es más, en un post acá en este tema, Fogonaso publicó que él lo había intentado combinando este metodo con el de la plancha y le dió mejor resultado. Por eso te digo que el método que uses será, como quien dice, el que mejor te salga.
Pero el método propuesto de un principio por luchovl2, lo veo muy simple y preciso. A lo que voy, por su simpleza y el poco uso de materiales (principalmente la plancha, que muchas veces me he quemado jeje), lo hace un muy buen método.
En lo personal hace años que vengo usando el método de la plancha y me costó agarrarle la mano, hasta que a principio de año leí este tema e incursioné por probrarlo con muy buenos resultados a la primera. Por lo cual postee esos resultados animando al método. Justamente no tuve que fabricar ningún PCB desde entonces, así que no lo practiqué mas. Pero en estos días tengo que hacer un par para un sistemita 2.1 de audio para mi papá. Así que cuando tenga el circuito diseñado postearé imágenes con este método.
Saludos y exitos.


----------



## Norberto (Sep 19, 2011)

Probe el metodo de la acetona y obtuve resultados ambiguos, a veces sale bien, y a veces mal, lo ultimo que probe y gracias a este foro es la plancha, y la impresion sobre una hoja de revista o folleto de supermercado lo mas fino posible, ni bien toca el agua y se enfria ya se puede desprender el papel, y si quedan pelusas, las limpio con servilleta humedecida con acetona.
En cuanto pueda subo fotos


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola excelente metodo me parece que entre todos lo metodos este es bien particular, lo probe y es muy efectivo, claro esta como todo metodo tiene su ciencia es cuencion de mucha paciencia e ir probando, en mi caso utilice papel glace uno era de 115gramos y el otro 150gramos me fue mejor con el de 150gramos, un problema que hay es a la hora de aplicar presión es muy sensible por así decirlo ya que si se aplica un poquito de mas se esparrama todo el toner y las pistas engordan debido a esto fusione 2 métodos como el amigo lubeck tengo una plastificadora o laminadora en la cual controlo la temperatura y sentido de giro muy buena, en fin primero hice el impreso en el papel glace de 150gramos, luego la coloque en la plastificadora y la pase 3 veces, luego por la parte externa le aplique acetona marca valmy la original amarilla, y la pase otra vez por la plastificadora eso los hice 2 veces y luego la coloque en agua fria y empece a quitar el papel, resulta que se adiere tanto el toner que ni dándole con bastante fuerza con los dedos se quita, asi que para quitar por completo el papel utilice una esponja y jabón de lavaplatos quita grasas y sin aplicar mucha presion fui quitando el papel hasta que solo quedo el toner, eso si mi impresora no tiene casi y por eso quedo medio transparente y quedaron algunos detalles porque me apresure al quitar el papel en la primera pasada por la plastificadora pero me parece muy aceptable, les dejo unas imágenes de como quedo.

Nota: Borre el nombre del cliente por cuestiones de confidencialidad. El grosos de las letras es de menos de 0.100mm para que tengan una idea cuando revele les coloco las imagenes...saludoss

PD: Ya revele y todo salio perfecto algunas que otra cosa pero es cuestión de practica...saludoss


----------



## eduardo silva (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola
interesante tema yo he utilizado el modo plancha y serigrafía sin ningún problema ahora este método se ve bueno ya que simplificaría el trabajo y el tiempo a diferencia del modo planchado y serigrafia que son trabajosos.
Bueno es cuestion de probar el método manos ala obra y a ver resultados


----------



## Tom sawyer JCHL (Oct 19, 2011)

acaso el quita esmalte o creo q*UE* se llama acetona, no es algo costoso


----------



## naguk10 (Oct 19, 2011)

por lo menos acá en argentina no es caro  se puede desir que cuesta un dolar la botellita


----------



## wlopez (Oct 19, 2011)

Ta bueno el metodo....habra que llevarlo a la practica.....para ver que onda..... Gracias compañero por la aportacion


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2011)

No es caro, aunque recomiendo el uso de una acetona que no traiga tantos quimicos, como las de marca que traen un mogollon de cosas, la que yo uso solo trae 2 quimicos mas aparte de la acetona


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola
Aquí, en Argentina está prohibido por ley vender acetona porque es un precursor químico para fabricar drogas pesadas.
Por eso los quita esmaltes tiene muy poca y muchos otros componentes.
Yo sigo usando la plancha.


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 19, 2011)

La acetona debe cumplir la funcion de disolver el plastico que tiene el papel, por eso se desprende pero jaja el misterio sigue... ¿como se pega el toner al cobre?
Prefiero usar la plancha en 1 hora podes terminar una placa pequeña y pasarla por el acido y no hay que preocuparse de la acetona o quitaesmalte


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 19, 2011)

Lo que e notado es que para el metodo de la plancha es mas el trabajo de elejir un papel idoneo para el trabajo.En cambio con la hacetona es mas facil.Yo sigo con la plancha porque encontre un papel genial.pro para el que no da en la tecla con el papel para la plancha la acetona es muy buena opcion.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola:

Lo de utilizar quitaesmaltes para la transferencia puede que funcione con ciertos tipos de toner, que en cada pais suelen estar fabricados de diferentes maneras, incluso el de HP.
Al final el toner es un producto derivado del plastico y similares con lo que el quitaesmaltes lo disuelve en cierta manera, pero repito todos los toner no son iguales, a mi el quitaesmaltes me disuelve el toner no consighuiendo nada de nada.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 20, 2011)

Yo que vos reviso el quitaesmalte para ver que derivados mas tiene en su compocicion.


----------



## paco soriano ramos (Nov 6, 2011)

hola a todos.......soy nuevo en el foro,pero llevo 9 años trabajando arreglando impresoras laser y creo que una posible solucion a las impresiones  seria desconectarle el Fusor(parte que calienta el toner y lo pega al papel) a la impresora con la que se valla a imprimir el pcb y con mucho cuidado coger el papel imprimido y colocarlo directamente en la placa de cobre. a partir de aqui ya no sabria que deciros  para que se pegue el toner en la placa en vez de en el papel.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en una impresion en la que el fusor esta apagado o averiado,el toner simplemente estaria posado sobre el papel y con un mismo soplido fuerte, podriamos desacer en polvo la impresion(Y lo digo por experiencia)
-Pues solo eso,espero que os sirva de ayuda el tener aparentemente un obstaculo menos en los ensayos(ya que el toner lo tendriamos  suelto con simplemente desconectar un cable que va en realidad a una luz en un rodillo de la impresora,que es el fusor)y ya me contareis que tal, ya que yo tambien  hago plaquitas muy de vez en cuando,debido a estos tiempos tan complicados que corren.
UN SALUDO


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 7, 2011)

paco soriano ramos dijo:


> hola a todos.......soy nuevo en el foro,pero llevo 9 años trabajando arreglando impresoras laser y creo que una posible solucion a las impresiones  seria desconectarle el Fusor(parte que calienta el toner y lo pega al papel) a la impresora con la que se valla a imprimir el pcb y con mucho cuidado coger el papel imprimido y colocarlo directamente en la placa de cobre. a partir de aqui ya no sabria que deciros  para que se pegue el toner en la placa en vez de en el papel.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que en una impresion en la que el fusor esta apagado o averiado,el toner simplemente estaria posado sobre el papel y con un mismo soplido fuerte, podriamos desacer en polvo la impresion(Y lo digo por experiencia)
> -Pues solo eso,espero que os sirva de ayuda el tener aparentemente un obstaculo menos en los ensayos(ya que el toner lo tendriamos  suelto con simplemente desconectar un cable que va en realidad a una luz en un rodillo de la impresora,que es el fusor)y ya me contareis que tal, ya que yo tambien  hago plaquitas muy de vez en cuando,debido a estos tiempos tan complicados que corren.
> UN SALUDO



vos que arreglas impresoras láser , te pregunto ,a que tensión trabaja el fusor , por que tengo un fusor completo de una laserjet 6p creo que es y me gustaría experimentarla usandolo de plancha digamos , haciendo pasar la placa de cobre y el papel juntos por el fusor a ver si se transfiere...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2011)

yo hice una maquinita con el mecanismo de una impresora laser, el fusor se alimenta con 110v AC
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/435054/ _
es el mejor metodo que he probado(por medio de transferencia)


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 7, 2011)

yo pensaba ponerle una manija para manejar el mecanismo , ,, ´´
requiere algun control de la temperatura el "heating element"?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2011)

> requiere algun control de la temperatura el "heating element"?



yo use el mismo sensor que trae el mecanismo y con amplificador operacional como comparador, si no le pones puedes correr el riesgo que se achicharre el rodillo que es como de hule y lo digo por experiencia


----------



## paco soriano ramos (Nov 7, 2011)

el voltage al que trabaja es el voltage de red,aqui en españa 220v.respecto a lo hacer una plancha con el fusor como ya tiene un compañero del foro no es muy buene idea,ya que ese rodillo es muy fragil y se suele romper con facilidad(con el simple hecho de imprimir sobre algo ya imprimido debido a que el toner antiguo se pone como pegajoso, se queda pegado a este rodillo provocando su deterioro).bajo mi punto de vista el rodillo es de un material demasiado debil como para aguantar presion de una pcb rigida(Ya os digo que se rompe con el simple hecho de ir cogiendo suciedad de folios reutilizados o con toner).
-lo mismo me equivoco y dura decenas y decenas de placas,pero creo que no.
-UN SALUDO

aHHHH por cierto he probado lo del quitaesmalte y es la leche(QUE BUENO).Si os sirve de ayuda,he probado con quitaesmaltes de las hembras de mi casa y solo me ha funcionado un quitaesmalte de 3 que he probado.El quitaesmalte que me ha funcionado era blanquecino rosaceo(Como si fuera leche con fresa aguada).Los otros dos quitaesmaltes no hacian absolutamente nada.A SI QUE .......ANIMOOOOOO que funciona muy bien........Solo hay que dar con producto bueno.

-Para la respuesta de control de temperatura es que No tiene por que el la placa madre solo enciende el alogeno durante los 2 o 3 segundos que tarda en salir el papel.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 7, 2011)

seria bueno que pasaran la marca y los datos de ingredientes de el quitaesmalte que les ha funcionado, igual y podemos replicar la formula que mas de resultados


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 12, 2012)

perdon por el tiempo que lleva el post, pero no encontre lo que pregunto, alguien probo con acetona PURA? en teoria es la acetona lo que disuelve/pega el toner al cobre, la acetona pura es mejor?? (en uruguay hasta en ML la venden ¬¬) y es legal, digo porque me sale mas barato que un quitaesmalte seguramente, y constato su pureza y contenido de esta =D



saludos y gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 12, 2012)

leiste el tema? se comento ya que no es tan combeniente pura, por eso se usa quitaesmalte...


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 12, 2012)

te digo sinceramente, lo habia leido hace tiempo, y recien lei las ultimas 4 paginas, segun entiendo, pura, o en cantidad excesiva, al planchar te "aplasta" las pistas uniendo con alguna que este cerca, igual no es tan cara aca (en dollares seran 3 dolares el LITRO o menos) que si la uso con un aspersor tipo perfume, no gasto nada, cuando consiga una impresora laser y pruebe comento las 2 formas a ver que tul (ya que probe con la plancha y perdi una placa porque "se inflo" y no me llama andar perdiendo PCB's que aca eso si es caro...)

ahora releo las primeras paginas  saludos y perdon la joda =D



pd:era 1 litro no 100ml...


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 12, 2012)

lo interesante seria ver la composicion de los quitaesmaltes que han usado satisfactoriamente y replicar la formula


----------



## luchovl2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yo diría que lo que produce el efecto no es la acetona. Ahora no tengo el quitaesmalte que usé en su momento, tengo el de tapa roja (foto en página 6), y dice "libre de acetona".


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Alguien en el Foro ya comento este sistema, y por supuesto lo probé, para lo cual compré _*acetona técnica*_ en la misma química donde compro los demás ...........



La acetona *técnica* es prácticamente "pura" y con esta conseguí 2 resultados, un *"Optimo"* y otro* "Desastroso"*, en el comentario aclaré que el resultado desastroso lo atribuí a acabado superficial del cobre.
Así que no creo que los agregados que pudieran tener los "Quita-esmaltes" mejoren nada.

Luego de ese fallido intento no hubo nuevas pruebas


----------



## Dario (Feb 13, 2012)

hola gente, tanto tiempo sin venir por aqui 
les cuento que el resultado tambien depende mucho del papel que utilicen, en mi caso probe con papel de revistas y fue regular, despues probe con un papel contact y fue desastrozo, por ultimo probe con papel de transferencia termica y salio muy bien. he notado que si el papel es poroso por la parte que no esta impresa, el resultado es un poco mejor, ya que el quitaesmalte se filtra mejor y asi puede ablandar el toner mas eficazmente. algo fundamental tambien, es pasar el rodillo con cuidado porque sino, se amontonan las pistas. y algo mas, es importante que el cobre este bien limpio, porque sino se despega muy facilmente... 
saludosss


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 14, 2012)

Juan Mesa dijo:


> perdon por el tiempo que lleva el post, pero no encontre lo que pregunto, alguien probo con acetona PURA?
> 
> 
> 
> saludos y gracias



 Hola Juan si es mejor la acetona pura, ya que los "quitaesmaltes" possen otros quimicos en mayor cantidad y no se obtienen los resultados deseados, la que yo uso tiene 2 quimicos aparte de la Acetona pero en menor cantidad y me sirve bien





D@rio dijo:


> hola gente, tanto tiempo sin venir por aqui
> les cuento que el resultado tambien depende mucho del papel que utilicen, en mi caso probe con papel de revistas y fue regular, despues probe con un papel contact y fue desastrozo, por ultimo probe con papel de transferencia termica y salio muy bien. he notado que si el papel es poroso por la parte que no esta impresa, el resultado es un poco mejor, ya que el quitaesmalte se filtra mejor y asi puede ablandar el toner mas eficazmente. algo fundamental tambien, es pasar el rodillo con cuidado porque sino, se amontonan las pistas. y algo mas, es importante que el cobre este bien limpio, porque sino se despega muy facilmente...
> saludosss



Como bien dices tambien tiene que ver el tito papel, yo he usado papel bond normal y es desastroso el resultado  sobre todo para quitar el papel, yo lo que uso ahora el "Papel Mate" que es como papel couche pero mucho mas delgado y con ese he obtenido resultados excelentes ademas es mucho mas barato que el papel transferible  saludos


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola, a mi el método me funciono muy bien; lo hice con thinner normal, humedeciendo el papel con un algodón impregnado y después frotándolo durante unos 30 a 40 segundos sobre la baquela, luego retire el papel y ya estaba el tóner transferido; también me funciona para la mascara de componentes.

Saludos !!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 15, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> Hola, a mi el método me funciono muy bien; lo hice con thinner normal, humedeciendo el papel con un algodón impregnadoSaludos !!



Thinner comun? jamas se me hubiera ocurrido, habra que hacer pruebas, lo hago y les cuento saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow!!!

Te quedó mucho mejor que cualquiera de los intentos que he hecho planchando. Inclusive, se lleva a algunos que he mandado a la Serigrafía.

Tengo que probarlo.

PS: Que Thinner Usaste: Américano o Standar?


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 15, 2012)

Sí, thinner común y corriente del que se utiliza para disolver pintura a base de aceite. 

Se me olvidaba decirles que para preparar la superficie de cobre antes de poner el papel encima, moje un algodón con cloruro férrico y se lo pase por encima, inmediatamente lave con agua, la baquela queda con un color muy opaco pero esto ayuda mucho a la adherencia del tóner.

Saludos !!





Tacatomon dijo:


> Wow!!!
> 
> PS: Que Thinner Usaste: Américano o Standar?



 Supongo que es thinner standar porque es muy barato, +- 60 centavos de dolar una botella.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2012)

hace varios años, tenia varias fotocopias manchadas en thiner, y deje que se secaran juntas, el resultado es que todas quedaron transferidas  en el reverso de la siguiente pagina, y al leer sus comentarios ya veo por que seria un candidato para la transferencia sin calor.


----------



## rascueso (Feb 17, 2012)

interesante lo del Thinner solo tendrias que ver si es Thinner 360. Thinner 500 o aguaras. pasanos ese dato amigo.. saludos


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 17, 2012)

En realidad no podría dar un dato exacto de la clase de thinner que es por que siempre lo compro a granel, lo que hacen en la ferretería es envasarlo en una botella de un tanque que tienen. Lo que creo es que es el mas común que se pueda conseguir porque es muy barato y bastante oloroso, es el que siempre utilizan en las construcciones para disolver pinturas para exteriores.

Saludos!!


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Feb 17, 2012)

cuando hacia PCBs a pura plancha siempre me quedaban pistas sin transferir sobre todo en los extremos , alguien me dijo que usara quitesmalte de uñas cuando lo planchaba ( osea lo calentaba un poco , paso  el quitaemaltecon algodon y prsigo con plancha ) algo asi como un hibrido entre los dos metodos con lo cual realizo pistas de hasta 0.3 mm sin problemas... voy a probar este metodo haber que tal me va... por cierto un duda  el toner transferido sin  calor se adhiere bien? no se lleva muy rapido el cloruro ferrico ?


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 19, 2012)

acabo de hacer unas pruebas con acetona PURA, y la verdad, si transfiere bien... QUEDA ESPECTACULAR

mepa es practica, ya que intente hacer un circuito mas complejo que el que finalmente logre, pero a la 3a vez casi me habia quedado perfecto (no segui porque me di cuenta que el PCB era muy grueso para lo que lo necesitaba y casi no pasaban algunos componentes... ) pero hice uno mas sensillo, y a la 2a vez que creo le agarre la mano... ESPECTACULAR!!!

aparte de la acetona probe con thiner, MUY agresivo, enseguida se me desparramo para todos lados, y no se pego nada al cobre

despues segui probando con acetona y a la 2a vez encontre el metodo para hacerlo

primero pego bien la impresion del otro lado para que no se mueva
con un aspersor en el frasco de acetona "rocio" toda la placa (casi como que se transparenta el papel) y si, lo hago directo, sin papel cocina ni nada
despues con un eje que saque de una impresora vieja (es pesadito, y firme) voy "aplastando" hasta que como "se seque" la acetona (con un palo de amasar debe ser igual..)
despues de varias veces (no se decir cuantas veces esacto) que alterno rociar y pasar el rodillo, dejo secar un poco, y bajo la canilla voy desmenuzando el papel
y LISHTO E POSHO!!!!!!!

el papel que use fue normal de 75g y el toner es el original de la Brother hl 2130


creo es mas "practica" que otra cosa, y darle sin flaquear a pasar el rodillo


dejo unas fotos de todo el proceso, materiales y final de la placa (es sencilla, pero con pistas que no se podrian hacer a mano...)


Album



acabo de leer, con respecto al percloruro si come o no el toner transferido en frio... creo no quedo NADA de toner en el percloruro, antes lo hacia a marcador y siempre quedaba negro negro el percloruro, ahora salio LIMPITO y me sorprendi de ver que ... ATACO RAPIDISIMO EL COBRE! antes estaba 20/30 minutos facil atacando ... esta vez en 10 ya estaba listo y en 15 estaba comiendo 

y lo de fijarse bien... para sacar el papel le pase un cepillo de dientes viejo y no salio nada

y para limpiarlo despues de atacado con rociar un poco de acetona se le salio enseguida pero a "mano" quedaba MUY firme (creo el marcador se salia mas facil...)


----------



## jreyes (Mar 9, 2012)

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> cuando hacia PCBs a pura plancha siempre me quedaban pistas sin transferir sobre todo en los extremos , alguien me dijo que usara quitesmalte de uñas cuando lo planchaba ( osea lo calentaba un poco , paso  el quitaemaltecon algodon y prsigo con plancha ) algo asi como un hibrido entre los dos metodos con lo cual realizo pistas de hasta 0.3 mm sin problemas... voy a probar este metodo haber que tal me va... por cierto un duda  el toner transferido sin  calor se adhiere bien? no se lleva muy rapido el cloruro ferrico ?


Hice algo parecido.

En una feria compré un termolaminador de 5" por unos 10 usd. El termolaminador no calienta lo suficiente como para transferir directamente el tóner a la placa virgen, así que probé mojando el papel con acetona pura (según lo que dice el envase) y transfirió bastante bien. Luego de eso hice otras pruebas y llegué a la conclusión de que solamente basta con mojar la placa con acetona antes de colocar el papel sobre ella e inmediatamente pasarla por el termolaminador.

Con 5 pasadas la placa queda excelente. Luego al agua por unos minutos y está lista para el ácido. Voy a probar con menos pasadas a ver qué tal anda.


El papel que usé es de revista; también da buenos resultados el papel común. La acetona que usé *no desprende *tóner. Para limpiar usé diluyente (thinner) que, de pasada, también sirve para el método; sólo que hay que tener un poco más de cuidado ya que puede estropear el trabajo si aplicas mucho.


Apenas tenga unas fotos en buena resolución las subo.



Adiosín...!


----------



## ayudante86 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola Amigos me presento, soy nuevo en el foro y soy de Guadalajara, Jal. México.

Intente realizar el procedimiento que mencionas y a mi en lo personal no me funciono, es cierto que con el  quita-esmalte el toner del la hoja impresa se transpasa a la baquelita (aquí en Guadalajara asi se llama a la placa de cobre para PCB), el problema que presento es que se me chochea el toner (aunque suene tonto) y las pistas se juntan, no se que estare haciendo mal, lo cierto es que el metodo es mucho más fácil de realizar que el de la plancha ya que se transfieren con mayor facilidad, aunque con el metodo de la plancha  no he tenido problemas ya que utilizo unas hojas de papel que aqui en Guadalajara se llama "Cuche" (no se como se llame en otros lugares), la cual se puede encontrar en cualquier imprenta el problema es que solamente te venden por pliegos y para que tengas tamaño carta u oficio tienes que comprar más de diez para que te los puedan cortar con las maquinas.

Saludos y gracias por tu aporte y voy a intentar de nuevo hasta que tenga resultados excelentes y pueda comentar con el foro los resultados obtenidos, por que de que se transfiere el toner a la placa se transfiere solamente se necesita aprender bien la técnica y que no se chorre el toner.


Hasta Luego.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 26, 2012)

[IMG=http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4953/dsc00534eo.jpg][/IMG]



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc00535ne.jpg/




Adiosín...!


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 26, 2012)

jesus herney dijo:


> Bueno había prometido fotos de mis transferencias sin plancha y he aquí el resultado, se me ocurrió hacer también este tipo de transferencia en el gabinete de un amplificador que estoy construyendo y como no tenia otra forma de hacer las calcas probé con este método y obtuve resultados satisfactorios eso si use pintura de poliuretano  y para fijar la transferencia use brillo transparente de buena calidad
> 
> resto de fotos que me faltaron subir



genial asi nos ahorramos tiempo y dinero(energía eléctrica)


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 27, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> Hola, a mi el método me funciono muy bien; lo hice con thinner normal, humedeciendo el papel con un algodón impregnado y después frotándolo durante unos 30 a 40 segundos sobre la baquela, luego retire el papel y ya estaba el tóner transferido; también me funciona para la mascara de componentes.
> 
> Saludos !!



gracias por el dato a buscar tiner y algodón


----------



## Lithiumrd (May 12, 2013)

amigos, encontre este hilo y decidí probar la tecnica, par mi sorpresa funciona de las mil maravillas, pero en mi caso solo con PCB's pequeñas  (utilizando una lata de sprite como rodillo de presion), al intentar hacer una PCB un poco mas grande solo conseguia fijar la parte central de la transferencia. 

Es por ello que decidí buscar un par de rodillos (consegui un a impresora HP dañada y la deshuese!!! ) para hacer una maquina similar a la que mostro luchovl2 en el primer post.

Hice unos pequeños cambios, por ejemplo en mi version es posible modificar la presion entre los rodillos.

Les dejo una imagen de la maquina

Gracias por postear y siempre seguir desarrollando.

P.D. el papel que utilizo como papel transfer es papel de catalogos de AVON JAJAJAJAJAJA (MUY ECONOMICO!!!!!)


----------



## jamesoro (May 13, 2013)

ya se que hacer con esos catalogos viejos de mi esposa, jajajajajajaja y yo buscando ese papel fotografia


----------



## Dario (Jun 29, 2015)

Bueno gente del foro, voy a resucitar este post para dejarles un pequeño aporte, se trata de un videotutorial de como llevar a cabo este muy buen metodo. saludosss


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 17, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 146076
Y así se ve terminado:






Usé quitaesmalte etiquetado sin acetona, pero atrás decía que si tenía acetona...
Lo humedeci una vez y de rodillo usé una cinta aisladora, y le saque el papel con agua y cepillo de dientes, papel común, y a la placa le di textura pasandole una lija...
Para circuitos grandes no me funcionó tan bien...


Saludos!


----------



## apachebcn (Jul 19, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 146076
> Y así se ve terminado:
> https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...59_1300677943018690993_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9
> 
> ...


Pues la calidad se ve un poco mal, por esas raras rayas, parece el cobre deteriorado.
Yo no uso rodillo ni nada, lo que hago es aplicar la acetona y masajear con los dedos, desde el centro hacia fuera, de forma que el papel se pegue y la acentona no quede entre el dibujo y el cobre, y al mismo tiempo sacar las burbujas de aire.
Cuando el papel se seca lo pongo en remojo con agua caliente y lejía, eso deshace bastante el papel, y sacado de ahí lo paso por agua limpia y sin dejarlo secar lo saco frotando.
El papel que se saca haciéndolo así es casi como una babosa o gelatina, y el toner queda perfecto.
El atacado lo hago a modo lento, pues me he dado cuenta que los atacados rápidos acaban pronto pero pasa eso, es como que también ataca donde no debe y deja un cobre desgastado, deteriorado, a veces poroso.. etc...
Esto ya sabes, cuestión de prácticas.
Lo tengo explicado por ahí en youtube y por instructables, pero si te pongo el enlace seguro que me pegan la bronca.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 19, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> ... y a la placa le di textura pasandole una lija...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Podes saltarte ese paso nada más! 

Tenes algún video sobre como hacerlo con placas grandes, tipo 10x20?


Saludos!


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 19, 2016)

Hola gente del foro!

Estuve intentando el metodo del quita esmalte con resultados no tan buenos jaja.

Probe de todas las formas que dicen en el tema y la ultima prueba fue la que muestra Dario en su video tutorial (muy bueno), pero supongo que estoy teniendo algun error practico que me esta llevando a que no se traspase, explico como lo realizo y los resultados que obtengo...

Paso una virulana por la placa de forma de raspar el cobre y que tenga como adherirse. A continuacion limpio con alcohol la placa y pego con cinta la impresion hecha en papel ilustracion de 130gr en calidad fotografica (la que tiene mas toner). Luego coloco una servilleta sobre la placa y le tiro la cantidad de liquido que entra en la tapa del quita esmalte. 

Cuando comienza a esparcirse parece que todo esta bien pero al segundo (no llego ni a pasarle el rodillo) se ve que ingresa entre la placa y la hoja generando que todas las pistas se desarmen y quedando un punto negro en el medio de la hoja al sacar. 

Mis conclusiones son:
- el quita esmalte es muy agresivo
- la hoja muy fina 

Pense que podia ser el pegado de la hoja que permita que ingrese quita esmalte por algun borde pero note que Dario lo realiza sin pegarla de los cuatro lados sin problemas. 

Que me recomiendan probar?


----------



## apachebcn (Jul 19, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Podes saltarte ese paso nada más!
> 
> Tenes algún video sobre como hacerlo con placas grandes, tipo 10x20?
> 
> ...



De que paso hablas?





tinchoball dijo:


> Hola gente del foro!
> 
> Estuve intentando el metodo del quita esmalte con resultados no tan buenos jaja.
> 
> ...



nada que ver a como yo lo hago.
Además, curiosamente si lo hago con papel satinado que es como me funcionaba perfecto con la plancha, no funciona bien con el quitaesmalte, con el quitaesmalte va mejor el papel basto de impresora láser.
Una pena, porque el papel satinado no hace pelusa y da una definición mejor, mucho mejor para cosas finas y letras, pero con la plancha me daba problemas y no me salían 2 placas iguales.
Con el quitaesmaltes no es tan tan fino, pero me salen bien casi todas.

No hace falta que pongas nada encima, incluso puede ser peor, porque te extiende la acetona y no controlas el tema de pegar el papelo, yo lo voy echando poco a poco, incluso lo puedes aplicar con el dedo mojado, y eso te asegura controlar eso y nunca te queda entre toner y cobre.

Sobre el quitaemalte que parece ya se está extendiendo, cada uno lo hace a su manera, y muchos dicen hacer de tal manera y blablabla, y cuando lo sigues no te sale.
Es como otro hilo que yo seguí que hablaban de hacer una laca fotoresistente casera, y hablaban como si controlaran el tema, después de gastarme mucha pasta empezaron a delatarse y decir "a ver quien puede probarlo y si la práctica es como pinta la teoría "

Pues para que te salga bien es:
- Lija la placa (para hacerla porosa y agarre bien la impresión)
- Limpiala mejor con disolvente que es más fuerte, deja que se evapore.
- Pones la impresión hecha en papel normal, y aplicas la acetona poco a poco mientras presionas y frotas con tus propios dedos.
- Con el papel ya bien pegado, lo sumerjes en agua caliente y le echas un chorro de lejía, verás como se va desaciendo, el papel no saldrá pero verás que queda esponjoso y muy disuelto.
- No tengo controlado los tiempos, pero más o menos a ojo, cuando este último paso ya se ve echo se saca, y con el papel mojado frotamos con los dedos suavemente, el papel saldrá muy fácilmente, no necesitamos frotar con nada duro.
Ahí os dejo un video, espero que no me riñan, me lo habéis pedido vosotros.









			
				apachebcn dijo:
			
		

> De que paso hablas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puesto el video, no diréis que no queda bien 
No hay trampa ni cartón, con la plancha me peleé mucho mucho, y me salía 1 placa de cada 3 o 4 intentos, nunca le pillé el truco, y a pesar de que muchos crean o digan que es barato, el toner se gasta rápidamente, y si lo haces con las máscaras ya ni te cuento, una barbaridad...


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 21, 2016)

apachebcn, muy completo y bueno tu tutorial y comentario en el foro, gracias. 

Disculpa por la tardanza en responder pero quise probar varias veces el metodo para venir a exponerlos despues.

Sigo los pasos exactamente como mostras en el video y comentarios del foro. Sin embargo no puedo dar con el metodo. 

Al colocar el quita esmalte con el dedo se deposita bien, parece que el circuito pasa bien pero al intentar presionar minimamente se desparrama el toner y aveces parece que traspaso quita esmalte y va moviendose por debajo del papel haciendo destruir el circuito. 
En algunos de los intentos parece pasarse bien probando de no presionar sobre la hoja para no desparramar el toner y al sacar el papel del otro lado se ve que pasa el toner al cobre pero no completamente generando una linea borrosa.

Probe con una hoja A4 de papel comun (resma de papel) impreso con laser, como decis que lo haces vos. 
Me detuve en el pulido y la limpieza de la placa sin resultados positivos.

Que me recomendas? Quiero hacer este metodo porque veo resultados muy positivos y esteticamente buenos al realizarlos.

Gracias


----------



## apachebcn (Jul 21, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> apachebcn, muy completo y bueno tu tutorial y comentario en el foro, gracias.
> 
> Disculpa por la tardanza en responder pero quise probar varias veces el metodo para venir a exponerlos despues.
> 
> ...



Eso es por culpa de tu quita esmalte, tendrá demasiada acetona. A mi me pasa igual si lo intento con disolvente, ataca el toner.
Puedes probar 2 cosas, o con una acetona más mala y barata, o mezclar esa que ya tienes con agua.
El quitaesmaltes que yo uso es de un bazar chino, y creo que he probado el de Mercadona, creo, con resultados positivos.
Pero eso es lo que te digo, es demasiado fuerte, lo mismo que si pruebas con acetona pura te come el toner super rápido.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 21, 2016)

apachebcn, Gracias por responder.

Perfecto, voy a comprar alguna con menos contenido de acetona, luego comunico los resultados,

Gracias !!


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 22, 2016)

Hola apachebcn.

Me fui de un extremo al otro !!! jajaja 

Compre un quita esmalte que contiene: agua, alcohol y acetona marca "prunelle" luego de buscar mucho por mi barrio y que todos me digan que ya casi no vienen quita esmaltes con acetona porque hacen algun tipo de daño. 

Al probar con todos los metodos expuestos en el foro, ( con rodillo y con el dedo ) no puedo hacer que el toner salga de la hoja. Luego de probar desparramando directamente sobre la parte impresa no logre que se disperse ni un poco. 

Es por el poco contenido de acetona en el liquido? Que mas puede ser? 

Gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 22, 2016)

Y por que no probar en los negocios  de productos quimicos, y en algunas ferreterias se logra encontrar acetona pura.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 22, 2016)

Hola zopilote, gracias por responder.

Acetona pura consigo en varios lugares, el problema es que fogonazo probo con acetona pura sin buenos resultados. Capaz que diluyendo acetona en agua puede resultar, no lei que hayan realizado esa prueba.
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola zopilote, gracias por responder.
> 
> Acetona pura consigo en varios lugares, el problema es que fogonazo probo con acetona pura sin buenos resultados. Capaz que diluyendo acetona en agua puede resultar, no lei que hayan realizado esa prueba.
> Gracias!



Eso  es lo que comenté.

Mi deducción fue que el resultado _*poco satisfactorio*_ se debió al exceso de pulido de la placa.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 25, 2016)

Di con el metodo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

La clave fue acetona pura diluida en un poco de agua, ya que, siendo pura desparramaba las pistas.

Gracias !!!!!!!!!!
Felicitaciones por el metodo, muy bueno


----------



## jreyes (Jul 25, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> Di con el metodo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La clave fue acetona pura diluida en un poco de agua, ya que, siendo pura desparramaba las pistas.
> 
> ...


¿Cuál es la proporción de la mezcla?


Saludos.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 25, 2016)

jreyes, hable antes de tiempo.

Hice una proporcion a ojo y salio perfecta pero al intentar reproducirlo no tuvo exito (varias horas probando) Estoy con una jeringa intentando dar con la proporcion perfecta. Comento en un rato si pude dar bien


*Edit:*


La proporcion correcta es dos partes de acetona y una de agua bien mezclada. Todavia no puedo pasar perfectamente la placa. No debe moverse ni un milimetro el papel ya que la acetona pasa por debajo y hace que se desparrame exageradamente todo el toner.

 Sigo intentando....


----------



## Dario (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeje... yo ya lo he hecho varias veces desde que lo aprendi con quitaesmalte comun y nunca me ha fallado... no se cual sea su problema de que se les desparrama el toner...  saludosss


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 26, 2016)

Dario, intento seguir los tutoriales al pie de la letra pero siempre obtengo resultados parecidos: se corre el toner por debajo. 
Parece que se crean burbujas por debajo de la hoja haciendo que la acetona se mueva y haga correr todas las pistas. 

Intento ponerle la mayor tension al papel para que no quede lugar para esto. Estoy probando con una "prensa" (dos maderas y entre medio la placa)  con acetona para no generar movimiento alguno. 
Intente con papel pegado por debajo, sin pegar, sosteniendo un haciendo "pincel" con el dedo, diluyendo la acetona, pura, intentando construir de a media placa, puliendo mucho, puliendo poco, limpiando bien la placa, sin limpiar despues de pulir. 

Se te ocurre alguna recomendacion? Gracias!


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> Dario,
> Se te ocurre alguna recomendacion? Gracias!



 jeje... no... pero si se me ocurre una pregunta ¿estas usando una impresion laser??? la unica manera de que pueda ocurrir eso es si usas impresion con chorro de tinta... ni en mis peores intentos se me ha desparramado el toner, lo unico que me paso una vez fue que se me corrio el papel y las pistas quedaron encimadas, pero no desparramadas...


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 28, 2016)

Yo una vez hice una copia laser en papel calidad fotografica y ni 1/8 de la tinta se pegó a la placa, todo lo contrario a tincho


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola gente, gracias por responder. 

La impresion es laser y lo confirmo porque planchando si se pega y con respecto a la calidad de impresion probe con calidad fotografica y sin ella y no obtuve ningun resultado positivo. 

Veo que lo hacen solamente apoyando la hoja sobre la placa sin pegarla del otro lado y les funciona perfecto, pero al intentar hacer eso se provoca un movimiento minimo que corre todas las pistas. 

Diria que el quimico no es bueno pero pensando en que una vez salio perfecto me resulta muy raro. No puedo repetirlo de ninguna forma, probe muchas veces de distintas formas (las que explican en el foro) y siempre se corre la tinta o ni se despega de la hoja. 

Si se les ocurre algo me vendria muy bien, gracias!!


----------



## jreyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Puede que te estén vendiendo diluyente (thinner) en vez de acetona.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2016)

Tienen que pensar que la impresion en laser de algunos toner no es posible transferirlas, por su composicion algunas se desintegran facilmente especialmente las que son de marcas desconocidas (toner recargado).
 Otras ni con plancha pegan, como si fuera backelita pulverizada.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 29, 2016)

Jreyes y zopilote, gracias por responder. 

Jreyes: la verdad me hiciste entrar en dudas, compre la "acetona" en un lugar donde venden cosmeticos para peluquerias ya que, me dijo un ferretero que se usa para sacar las extensiones de pelo. Me la vendieron en un frasco que no decia nada asi que estoy en duda, voy a volver a averiguar en otros lugares para comparar el color y olor, gracias. 

Zopilote, ahora que pienso tambien es posible. Hace un tiempo imprimi y al pasarle la plancha daba muy malos resultados, despues probe con otra impresora y al planchar dio buenos resultados. Me queda una copia de esas, hago pruebas y comento, gracias.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 8, 2016)

Mientras espero el acido queria compartires mis resultados con este metodo.

1- El toner es marca ORINK con la HP1005

2- El quitaesmalte es uno llamado "Algabo" AMARILLO. Aclaro esto porque hay otros que son celestes que dicen bien clarito "sin acetona". Este que use tiene. El sin acetona no me funciono (probe esta mañana con papel comun eso si, luego me puse las pilas y lo hice bien)

3- El papel es folleto de propaganda un poco satinado. Habria que averiguar en una imprenta que papel es para comprarlo en blanco, ya que cuando tiene tinta se hace un poco mas dificil sacarlo

4- El rodillo use un eje de acero de impresora (no el de goma) de las viejas bien grueso. Luego amase mas con una botella de vino bien derechita (Estaba vacia!  )

5- En vez de papel servilleta o higienico, use unas hojas A4.

6- Como la placa es doble faz, hice un sobrecito alineando bien con una lampara a trasluz y luego le meti la placa adentro, otra vez alineando.

7- La placa doble faz: Primero limpie con virulana fina y alcohol, luego con papel higienico seco hasta que saliera limpio. Despues de eso, con un pedacito de la lija mas fina que hay, le di un poco a la placa (en las fotos se nota!!!) con eso adhiere mucho mas el toner. Finalmente, otra vez un poco de alcohol con papel higienico hasta secar.

Luego de unos 6-7 minutos de fumarme los vapores de la acetona (como jode!!), remojando el papel un par de veces, lo mande al agua fria unos 10 minutos... porque la primera vez quedo el toner bien pegado pero lo arranque junto con papel parcialmente. Esta vez, al ponerlo en agua el papel se desprende facilisimo.

Los resultados estan a la vista, cuando la saque del acido vere pero desde ya estoy viendo que es mucho mas definido y pegado que con la plancha (y eso que le tengo la mano a la plancha!!)

Como el papel no era blanco sino tenia tinta, en partes tuve que darle duro con el cepillo de dientes para sacar restos de papel entre pistas finas. Le di DURO como para sacarlo, bajo el chorro de agua. El toner ni se inmuto, quedo pegadito.

En resumen, el metodo funciona 100% y esta EXCELENTE!!  en esta placa las pistas son 0.65mm en su mayoria, con pistas de 0.3 mm y notese el borde de corte de placa que hace kicad, ese es mas fino aun, debe andar por los 0.2 mm y quedo transferido tambien y se banco el cepillo. Nada que decir, muchas gracias! me voy a sacar la placa del acido antes que se me pase jeje.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 9, 2016)

Pregunte en una imprenta con el folleto en la mano y el papel me dicen que se llama "papel ilustracion"


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2016)

Se le dice *"Papel ilustración"* al papel con brillo.

Ese mismo brillo, ausencia de poros, evita la correcta adherencia del tóner y en consecuencia facilita su transferencia otra superficie.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 9, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se le dice *"Papel ilustración"* al papel con brillo.
> 
> Ese mismo brillo, ausencia de poros, evita la correcta adherencia del tóner y en consecuencia facilita su transferencia otra superficie.



Exacto, no sabia el nombre pero lo uso siempre. Quiero agregar ademas que mientras mas fino (menos gramos) mejor. Probe con papel fotografico y al ser grueso se me complicaba, aunque podria probar de nuevo con este metodo en vez de plancha


----------



## fede19911991 (Sep 13, 2016)

Para los que viven en argentina, el quitaesmalte de la marca *"primer precio"* (de color verde) funciona perfectamente y queda impecable la transferencia con este metodo, tambien probe con el quitaesmalte de la marca cutex (el rosa) y no funciono ya que es muy potente y disuelve la tinta directamente. 
Saludos!


----------



## ferariel2010 (Oct 26, 2016)

fede19911991 dijo:


> Para los que viven en argentina, el quitaesmalte de la marca *"primer precio"* (de color verde) funciona perfectamente y queda impecable la transferencia con este metodo, tambien probe con el quitaesmalte de la marca cutex (el rosa) y no funciono ya que es muy potente y disuelve la tinta directamente.
> Saludos!



Estimado muchas gracias por el dato, la consulta es , donde se consigue ese "Primer Precio"

Quiero contarles mis experiencias y a ver si logramos perfeccionarlas
Las transferencias no se logran con papel ilustracion comun y corriente, debe ser papel transfer, solo lo despega la acetona al toner y lo adhiere al cobre, lamentablemente en Argentina el ANMAT que regula el uso de quimicos prohibio el uso de acetona en los quitaesmaltes y ahora es muy dificil conseguirla ya que como dije solo la acetona logra la transferencia.
con respecto al toner cualquiera funcionara pero si es original mejor ya que se adhiere mas y mas rapido.
Yo tenia por suerte una acetona farmacity de hace muchos años guardada y vi los resultados increibles no pude volver a encontrarla ya que ahora no contiene acetona por la prohibicion.
Es por eso que consulto si alguien sabe donde conseguir buena acetona que avise.
Seguimos experimentando para lograr un resultado inigualable. 
Ojo como final les digo no compren en mercadolibre una que dice "Acetona Pura" porque es un engaño si ven que al transferir les queda borroneado o sin pasarse ni un poco les vendieron un quita esmalte sin acetona y NO SIRVE. un a abrazo colegas cientificos. FerAriel


----------



## seaarg (Oct 27, 2016)

ferariel2010 dijo:


> Las transferencias no se logran con papel ilustracion comun y corriente, debe ser papel transfer



En mi caso, uso folletos de propaganda que brillen. Eso es papel ilustracion comun y funciona perfecto. Trato de elegir los folletos que tengan un lado blanco para evitar tener que sacar las partes con tinta, que son mas dificiles pero aun asi sirven.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 27, 2016)

Miren, no tengo apego a ese tipo de transferencia, pero quiero ayudar al amigo que no puede conseguir la acetona. Busca en la guía Droguería Retienne, en Capital. Te venden un litro presentando el DNI. Puedes comprar un litro por mes según la Annmat


----------



## ferariel2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> Miren, no tengo apego a ese tipo de transferencia, pero quiero ayudar al amigo que no puede conseguir la acetona. Busca en la guía Droguería Retienne, en Capital. Te venden un litro presentando el DNI. Puedes comprar un litro por mes según la Annmat



Ahh muchas gracias el lunes llamare, vi muchos metodos este me parecio muy bueno aunque no funciona en el 100% de los intentos , que me sugeris para poder dibujar el circuito en la placa? saludos.



seaarg dijo:


> En mi caso, uso folletos de propaganda que brillen. Eso es papel ilustracion comun y funciona perfecto. Trato de elegir los folletos que tengan un lado blanco para evitar tener que sacar las partes con tinta, que son mas dificiles pero aun asi sirven.



Si, a mi me parece o me esta pareciendo que el "Pepel" transfer no es nada mas que un papel ilustracion de 120 gramos y lo venden como si fuese oro.


----------



## Proplague (Nov 27, 2016)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro, siempre estoy viendo sus debates y todo; hoy les traigo un experimento que hice. Se me ocurrio lo de mojar el papel con quitaesmalte y probar, pero tuve la idea de meter el quita esmalte en un frasquito de spray chiquitito como de perfume o pervinox y tirarle al circuito:

1- imprimi mi circuito en papel filmina
2- la corte a medida de mi circuito
3- "muy importante" me di cuenta que el metodo de la plancha va mejorando a medida que el cobre esta mas pulido, le comente esto a una grafica y me dijo que podia ser que el toner no se agarre porque la superficie que viene por defecto del cobre es demaciado aspera comparado con la filmina..
Entonces se me ocurrio usar el "paño industrial" y dejar la plaqueta a espejo.
4- antes de pasarlo, tire con el spray de quita esmalte a la filmina y espere un poco que no se corra y este humedo
5- lo pegue al cobre con mucho cuidado, aprete y pase la plancha caliente sin que se me corra y el toner se paso de manera impecable

El metodo todabia lo estoy perfeccionando, pero creo que hay una relacion muy importante entre el cobre y el toner, que tiene que ver con el pulido; y el acetona que hace que se desprenda el toner para dsp que se transfiera de mejor manera. 
Ahora que estoy de vacaciones voy a experimentar mucho mas el metodo y les voy a dejar fotos! 
Un saludo a la comunidad..


----------

